# La VEJEZ es la peor cosa que existe



## Girotti (23 Jul 2022)

A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.

Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.

Mi padre, aunque sigue casado con mi madre, hace vida de separado. Mi madre va a la suya, se juntan para dormir por la noche y poco más. Mi madre ni siquiera va en verano a casa de mi tía, se queda con sus hermanas en la ciudad, yendo al bingo y a hacer el ridículo a clases de salsa y esas cosas.
Mi padre vive solo en la práctica, va al bar con los amigos, ve la tele, y monta maquetas para distraerse. Mi hermana se cuida de él (yo vivo en otra ciudad) pero ella tiene a su marido, sus hijos y sus historias. Así que el hombre está solo, salvo el rato que pasa allí mi hermana, y por la noche, que mi madre va a dormir. Por fortuna, bien de salud y fuerte, 62 años.

Mi tía le han diagnosticado una diabetes y han estado a punto de cortarle una pierna, al final se lo regularon y no hizo falta, pero está hecha una puta mierda, se cansa enseguida y está deprimida porque le han dicho que puede tener problemas en cualquier momento. Es viuda, y sus hijos pasan de ella. Vive sola a los 68 años. Sus hermanos fueron los únicos que se preocuparon de ella, pero ellos están también cascadísimos como para cuidar de nadie.

Mi tío está jodido de salud, ha estado hospitalizado varias semanas, se caga y se mea encima y tiene anemia y no sé que historias le han diagnosticado. Otro viudo con hijos, que pasan de él, por lo menos le han puesto una mujer por horas para que lo atienda.

El caso es que veo que lo mejor que tenemos es la salud y la autonomía, pero no lo apreciamos. El solo hecho de ir al váter, cagar dentro del váter y limpiarnos el culo por nosotros mismos. Poder cocinar, alimentarnos por nuestros propios medios, ir a hacer la compra, ser autónomos. Estoy viendo que eso se pierde, y es humillante, degradante y triste. Y encima, la vejez es soledad. Los jóvenes no quieren saber nada. Tu pareja, si la tienes, está igual de jodida que tú. Es desolador.

Por lo menos aquí, todos juntos, la carga se reparte y todos están un poco mejor, los jóvenes vamos a hacer la compra, cuidamos un poco de los mayores, aire fresco, baños en la piscina. Pero sé, de seguro, que a finales de agosto todo el mundo se irá a seguir con sus vidas a otra parte y los viejos se quedarán solos, a sobrevivir bajo sus propios medios o con ayuda de alguien pagado para ello. Todo me parece tristísimo.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (23 Jul 2022)

Todo el mundo quiere llegar a viejo


Pero nadie quiere serlo


----------



## Tawanchai (23 Jul 2022)

Sobretodo si viviste a base de harinas, los achaques van a ser BRVTALES.

No se trata de vivir más, si no lo que vivas SEA sin derroer.


----------



## Pajirri (23 Jul 2022)

..y decian que en el campose se vive mejor..y una mierda.

el asfalto manda.


----------



## paketazo (23 Jul 2022)

Éramos felices y no lo supimos hasta que fue demasiado tarde para entenderlo.


----------



## patroclus (23 Jul 2022)

Que receta es esa?


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> El caso es que veo que lo mejor que tenemos es la salud y la autonomía, pero no lo apreciamos. El solo hecho de ir al váter, cagar dentro del váter y limpiarnos el culo por nosotros mismos.



Lo he dicho mas de una vez: Tengo a mis padres conmigo (mas de 90 años) y relativamente dependientes (hacer la compra, tareas de casa, etc, etc). Siempre digo que de momento soy afortunado porque "pueden limpiarse el culo solos" 

La vejez es una mierda cuando hay enfermedad y dependencia.


----------



## Euler (23 Jul 2022)

Llamas vejez a tener 62 años. Te quedan cosas por ver.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Jul 2022)

Eso es muy bonito hasta que te haces adulto y sabes cuánto cuesta una residencia y el tipo de "cuidados" que dan en la mayoría de ellas.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (23 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Eso es muy bonito hasta que te haces adulto y sabes cuánto cuesta una residencia y el tipo de "cuidados" que dan en la mayoría de ellas.



Las residencias, generalizadas, como en esta época, son producto del Fiat.

Como las vacaciones tal y como se conciben hoy día, con 60 o 70 años de existencia.

Las vacaciones empezaron a principios siglo.pasado por la alta y media burguesía. Ahora está estandarizada.

En la mitad del mundo no existen, como tampoco las residencias de mayores.

Es anti natural y creados por ciclos crediticios.

Tienen los días contados y el reloj está puesto.

El deber del hijo desde las cavernas es cuidar a los padres. Salvo si han sido unos hijo putas contigo.


----------



## OYeah (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...




Es el estilo de vida norteamericano e inglés que se impuso en el mundo borrando todo rastro de la vida en clanes, en tribus.

La tribu o clan extenso es la forma de sociedad básica más "humana", resiliente y fuerte. Por eso interesaba romperla y dividirnos.

Para más información pregunten a los nativos americanos auténticos.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Jul 2022)

Conozco varias personas que trabajan en residencias y sé de lo que hablo, aparte de que conseguir plaza en la pública es una utopía.

Tú puedes engañarte a ti mismo, pero la hostia de realidad ya te tocará cuando tengas que tratar con la situación.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Jul 2022)

Lo de llamarme payaso por dar mi opinión ¿te hace sentir que tienes razón o simplemente eres así?

Eso explicaría mucho de tu forma de pensar.


----------



## EL PeRRo. (23 Jul 2022)

Los putos biejos de mierda como @QuiqueCamoiras deberian morir todos por inutiles de mierda y langostos


Menos mi papis que sino a ver quien me compra las campurrianas


----------



## Hermenauta (23 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Sobretodo si viviste a base de harinas, los achaques van a ser BRVTALES.
> 
> No se trata de vivir más, si no lo que vivas SEA sin derroer.



El problema radica en los impoderables, que no los podemos controlar.
Ejemplo mi padre. Estaba como una rosa con setenta y muchos, un dia un ictus y acabo sus dias llevando pañales. Yo se con total seguridad que si cuando estaba en forma le pregunto: que te pareceria tener que llevar pañales?, su respuesta seria: mejor muerto.
Por desgracia paso lo que paso, perdio su autonomia y su capacidad de decision, la cual paso a sus hijos que, por supuesto, decidimos prolongar su vida al maximo, cuando quizas eso no hubiera sido lo que el hubiese querido llegados a ese punto.
La vida puede ser muy hijaputa.


----------



## elchicho47 (23 Jul 2022)

Mi madre tiene 82 años esta totalmente entera ni un solo problema de salud, algun que otro dolor de espalda y poco mas. 82 años que no los aparenta, sale todos los dias a comprar, ella se apaña sobradamente con todo. Es un orgullo de madre y por supuesto NO VAC


----------



## Hipérbole (23 Jul 2022)

Euler dijo:


> Llamas vejez a tener 62 años. Te quedan cosas por ver.



El problema son los achaques, enfermedades que surgen muy a menudo por no cuidarse bien décadas atrás, y además que suceda estando solos, sin apenas ayuda (la soledad, para mí, es algo grave, puede ser bueno estar a solas a ratos pero no constantemente; y que prácticamente, nadie pregunte por nuestro estado, es muy deprimente).

Hay otros factores, pero serán menores si nos cuidamos. Hay personas con 80, que dentro de unos límites, están como una pera.


----------



## guanoincoming (23 Jul 2022)

Mi abuelo en el campo, figura atlética. Vicio un carajillo diario. Hasta el día de su muerte mi abuela le contó a mi madre que le follaba a 1 o 2 veces por semana. Dan crédito de eso mis 9 tíos.


----------



## luron (23 Jul 2022)

En mi familia quienes están peor de salud son los que han tenido hábitos de vida incorrectos( fumar como carreteros, vida muy sedentaria, y también algún caso de estar hecho polvo por exceso de deporte).

Yo los cuarenta no los cumplo y en mi círculo de amigos ya se ven diferencias físicas notables entre quienes llevamos una vida medianamente sana y quiénes no la llevan.

Se puede también la tener la mala suerte de padecer una enfermedad que te acabe dejando como un vegetal. Conozco un caso de una persona que ha llevado una vida sana y que pasados los 70 años comenzó a sufrir una enfermedad rara neurodegenerativa (un caso por no sé cuántos miles de personas) que está siendo terrible: comenzó con problemas de movilidad hasta quedar totalmente inmóvil en silla de ruedas, ha perdido recientemente el habla y ahora está perdiendo la vista; y lo siguiente será empezar a tener problemas de ingestión y de respiración). Un drama para el enfermo y para sus familiares.


----------



## Archetet (23 Jul 2022)

Hipérbole dijo:


> El problema son los achaques, enfermedades, que surgen muy a menudo por no cuidarse bien décadas atrás



Eso es un autoengaño. La generación de la que habla el OP es la que más se ha cuidado: no sabían lo que era la comida basura. En casa de mis abuelos solo se hacían lentejas, potajes, hervidos, sopas y de postre, frutas. El pan escaseaba y de todo lo demás, fritos, pasteles, comida rápida, precongelados... ni existían, o no se lo podían permitir, salvo como un acontecimiento anual, rollo una tarta por cada cumpleaños.

Yo tuve un vecino, fumador de 3 paquetes de tabaco diario y asiduo al bar, que se murió a los 92 años de un ictus mientras dormía, sin patologías ni enfermedades previas. Y tengo (tuve) un tío que palmó a los 54 de un infarto, a pesar de ser un senderista, deportista, anti-tabaco, de los que se toman una copa en nochevieja y ya.

Lo de "si nos cuidamos, todo irá bien" es una mentira tranquilizadora, piadosa, que nos contamos para intentar paliar el miedo aterrador a la vejez, la dependencia y la enfermedad, que al final todos sufriremos, y todos, en lo más profundo de nuestro ser, sabemos que nos espera.


----------



## tothewebs (23 Jul 2022)

Es ley de vida.

Y yo tendría cuidado de no dejar a gente cercana "abandonados como muertos en vida" porque´nos va a tocar repetirlo muchas veces mas y el karma no perdona


----------



## JimJones (23 Jul 2022)

La genética de tu familia es una mierda ....

Cuidado pues.


----------



## fachacine (23 Jul 2022)

Me encantan estos hilos optimistas y alegres para empezar el fin de semana


----------



## Hipérbole (23 Jul 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Eso es un autoengaño. La generación de la que habla el OP es la que más se ha cuidado: no sabían lo que era la comida basura. En casa de mis abuelos solo se hacían lentejas, potajes, hervidos, sopas y de postre, frutas. El pan escaseaba y de todo lo demás, fritos, pasteles, comida rápida, precongelados... ni existían, o no se lo podían permitir, salvo como un acontecimiento anual, rollo una tarta por cada cumpleaños.
> 
> Yo tuve un vecino, fumador de 3 paquetes de tabaco diario y asiduo al bar, que se murió a los 92 años de un ictus mientras dormía, sin patologías ni enfermedades previas. Y tengo (tuve) un tío que palmó a los 54 de un infarto, a pesar de ser un senderista, deportista, anti-tabaco, de los que se toman una copa en nochevieja y ya.
> 
> Lo de "si nos cuidamos, todo irá bien" es una mentira tranquilizadora, piadosa, que nos contamos para intentar paliar el miedo aterrador a la vejez, la dependencia y la enfermedad, que al final todos sufriremos, y todos, en lo más profundo de nuestro ser, sabemos que nos espera.



Ejemplos concretos, no hace la norma. Es cierto que hay casos así. Tampoco es garantía cien por cien segura de estar bien si nos cuidamos (porque hay más factores), pero mejor eso que estar haciendo el loco por pensar en algunos casos que no cumplen el promedio. Eso sí, cada cual que haga con su salud lo que crea conveniente, aún a riesgo de equivocarnos. Es descabellado pensar que porque a algunos no les haya pasado nada  y vivido mucho, nosotros vayamos a ser igual.

Tú también te estarías autoengañando .


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Jul 2022)

la madrastra dice la vejez con dinero es menos pena,


----------



## Mis Alaska (23 Jul 2022)

Es una lotería genética. Cuidarse ayuda, pero no siempre.

Sobre que te cuiden los hijos: aquí hay mucho de como los padres hayan tratado a los hijos. He tenido un caso cercano, donde los que debieran de cuidar a sus padres no lo hicieron... y saltó una generación el cuidado de esa persona mayor. Hasta donde llega mi experiencia, los hijos huyen por dos motivos: porque son unos flojos (y lo han sido siempre) o porque han tenido un padre/madre afixiante al punto de tiranismo y lo temen cuando llegan a la vejez.

Los que mejores recuerdos del padre tienen (ni muy agobiante ni muy dejado) son los que mejor cuidan de ellos. Y tambien en la vejez hay que ceder y dejar hacer a los demás. La gente mayor, que se vuelve dependiente, no sueltan las riendas y se convierte en auténticos tiranos. Muchos no ponen de su parte.

Es una lotería la verdad.


----------



## VandeBel (23 Jul 2022)

Lo de tus tíos sí que es digno de tener lástima. Problemas de salud e hijos que pasan.

Pero lo de tus padres... Tu padre sería envidiado por el 80 % del foro. Bien de salud, con amigos para ir al bar, un hobbie, joder, no sé qué quieres más.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Jul 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Es una lotería genética. Cuidarse ayuda, pero no siempre.
> 
> Sobre que te cuiden los hijos: aquí hay mucho de como los padres hayan tratado a los hijos. He tenido un caso cercano, donde los que debieran de cuidar a sus padres no lo hicieron... y saltó una generación el cuidado de esa persona mayor. Hasta donde llega mi experiencia, los hijos huyen por dos motivos: porque son unos flojos (y lo han sido siempre) o porque han tenido un padre/madre afixiante al punto de tiranismo y lo temen cuando llegan a la vejez.
> 
> ...



En general, la gente que ha ido generando buen rollo a su alrededor durante toda su vida, recoge frutos en la vejez.
Y la gente que ha ido destruyendo vidas a su paso, solo recoge soledad, amargura y sufrimiento.
Hasta hace unos años a los padres y abuelos se les cuidaba sí o sí. Hubiesen sido como hubiesen sido. Pero eso se acabó. De los tóxicos hoy en día la gente se aleja, y con razón, porque son DESTRUYEVIDAS.
Un vecino de una tía mía, narcisista redomado, estuvo casado hasta los 67 o 68 años, que la mujer le pidió el divorcio. En realidad, llevaban años de matrimonio infernal, incluidos malos tratos físicos del uno hacia la otra y de la otra hacia el primero, pero aun así, él no aceptaba el divorcio.
Tuvieron una hija, que se acabó alejando de ellos porque decía que ellos le habían destrozado la vida. Él acabó solo en una residencia de mala muerte (y eso que tenía recursos, había trabajado toda su vida) y todavía recuerdo la pena que decía que sentía mi tía cuando iba a visitarlo a la residencia. Poquísima gente lo visitaba y duró muy poco en la residencia.
Son ejemplos y cada vez encuentras más así. Gente que cultivó vientos y en la vejez recoge tempestades.
Eso y que si no has sido fiel a ciertos principios básicos, en la vejez los remordimientos se vienen encima, incluso para los más psicópatas.
La vejez es el examen final.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (23 Jul 2022)

Mi tío abuelo vivió 100 años en su casa con su mujer.

Nunca ha dado chapa con el cuerpo ni ha ido al médico, solo ha usado la cabeza.

Conozco a otro señor de 80 que se hace sus 60 kilómetros a pelo sin motor en bicicleta de carretera y está como una rosa.


----------



## Kalevala (23 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Todo el mundo quiere llegar a viejo
> 
> 
> Pero nadie quiere serlo



Yo siempre he deseado llegar a los 100 años.
Ahora ya más cerca (aún lejos jaja) lo que quiero es estar bien de salud, como dice el op. 
Y cuando no esté bien, salto en paracaídas y no lo abro.


----------



## jotace (23 Jul 2022)

Lo jodido son las taras físicas, las enfermedades mentales y las congénitas. Hacerse viejo es simplemente un mero trámite antes de despedirte de este mundo al que no elegiste venir.


----------



## BeastMaker (23 Jul 2022)

El problema del creador del hilo es que no tiene hijos, el 99% de las comidas de tarro se resolverían porque tendrías cosas más importantes en las que pensar y a tus "mayores" les daría una segunda vida. Eso le pasa al 80% de los milenials cupo en el que yo me incluyo


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Jul 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Mi tío abuelo vivió 100 años en su casa con su mujer.
> 
> Nunca ha dado chapa con el cuerpo ni ha ido al médico, solo ha usado la cabeza.
> 
> Conozco a otro señor de 80 que se hace sus 60 kilómetros a pelo sin motor en bicicleta de carretera y está como una rosa.



Llegar con buena salud a los 100 años, no es lo habitual. Pero bien por él! Es una suerte.


----------



## t_chip (23 Jul 2022)

?"Luego ni lo agradecen"?, 

Te lo han agradecido por adelantado durante toda tu infancia, juventud y, muchas veces, incluso edad adulta, descastado.

!Lo malo que haya hecho el mierda de tu abuelo no tiene nada que ver con el resto de los viejos de este mundo!

Visto está que tienes a quien salir.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Cosma (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> Por lo menos aquí, todos juntos, la carga se reparte y todos están un poco mejor, los jóvenes vamos a hacer la compra, cuidamos un poco de los mayores, aire fresco, baños en la piscina. Pero sé, de seguro, que a finales de agosto todo el mundo se irá a seguir con sus vidas a otra parte y los viejos se quedarán solos, a sobrevivir bajo sus propios medios o con ayuda de alguien pagado para ello. *Todo me parece tristísimo*.



Lo llaman ESTADO DE BIENESTAR

Es un sistema ideado por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL para hacer hiperdependiente a los individuos, al PUEBLO, de todas las superestructuras que crea dicho dúo.

En otras palabras, es el más depurado sistema de dominación y liberticidio (e infrahumanización).

*ESTO *es el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR (lo que ha destruido la civilización).

*Hoy en día estamos atomizados porque en las tareas básicas de la vida no necesitamos a nuestros iguales (amigos, vecinos, familiares, compañeros) mediante relaciones HORIZONTALES de interdependencia, basadas en el AMOR, sino que dependemos del ESTADO y nos relacionamos con él de forma VERTICAL, jerárquica y a través del DINERO (los impuestos), monetarizando así toda nuestra existencia; sí, todas las actividades que antes se hacían entre todos y por AMOR (el cuidado de niños y mayores sin ir más lejos), AHORA SE HACEN POR DINERO (mercenarios-as de los cuidados) y a todo ello lo llaman PROGRESO (en perfecta comunión y acuerdo, estatófilos y neoliberales; izquierdas y derechas, nazis y antinazis).*


----------



## t_chip (23 Jul 2022)

!Vaya ostia de realidad te queda por vivir!



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (23 Jul 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> Yo siempre he deseado llegar a los 100 años.
> Ahora ya más cerca (aún lejos jaja) lo que quiero es estar bien de salud, como dice el op.
> Y cuando no esté bien, salto en paracaídas y no lo abro.



Ten mucho ojo no vayas a saltar por arriba de la Moncloa y caigas encima del inquilino 

Ojo donde saltas


----------



## t_chip (23 Jul 2022)

Todo es hablarlo.
Después de leerte ganas dan, pero no creo que haga falta.
Tu eres de los que se suicida a los 40, cuando asumas por fin cual es tu sitio después de tantas ínfulas.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PA\BE (23 Jul 2022)

La avaricia rompe el saco, también la de tiempo.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (23 Jul 2022)

Mis abuelas murieron las 2 con 94 años tras varios años de dependencia, una total y la otra casi total, y sé perfectamente lo que es eso.

Es lo peor que existe junto con ver chortinas potentes y no poder follártelas, y trabajar 12 horas al día de lunes a sábado.


----------



## Makla (23 Jul 2022)

Tienes razón. A veces vemos ancianos a los que sus hijos no van a ver nunca. Y todo son: - Desagradecidos! Mala gente! - habladurías... pero lo que no sabemos es que putada hicieron esos ancianos a sus hijos. Hay mucho cabron suelto por ahí...


----------



## Tzadik (23 Jul 2022)

El problema no es la vejez, el problema es la vida de remero hedonista en la ciudad.

Tu mismo lo dices, cuando estáis todos juntos se lleva bien, pero luego es DIABOLICO y demoledor. Pastillas, llantos, suicidios... 

Siempre el ser humano ha vivido en tribu (toda la rama famiar) donde se protegían y cuidaban entre ellos, no hacia falta abandonar a los hijos en guarderías ni a los mayores en geriátricos. Pero ya vuestros padres renunciaron a esa vida, en armonía con Dios, por una vida de lujuria, ambición y hedonista en la ciudad, trampa de satan, sodoma y gomorra


----------



## Vientosolar (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> Mi padre vive solo en la práctica, va al bar con los amigos, ve la tele, y monta maquetas para distraerse. Mi hermana se cuida de él (yo vivo en otra ciudad) pero ella tiene a su marido, sus hijos y sus historias. Así que el hombre está solo, salvo el rato que pasa allí mi hermana, y por la noche, que mi madre va a dormir. *Por fortuna, bien de salud y fuerte, 62 años.*



Es que a los 60 años la gente NO está en la vejez, sino saliendo de la juventud (que dura de los 20 a los 60 años según todos los pueblos antiguos). Si lo que vives te parece tristísimo, espérate a partir de los 77 o así.


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Mi madre tiene 82 años esta totalmente entera ni un solo problema de salud, algun que otro dolor de espalda y poco mas. 82 años que no los aparenta, sale todos los dias a comprar, ella se apaña sobradamente con todo. Es un orgullo de madre y por supuesto NO VAC



Eso. Mis padres en esa edad estaban cojonudamente bien. Mi padre iba al gym. Un caida de mi madre hace pocos años la dejo tocada y el consiguiente confinamiento, etc, etc les ha pasado algo de fatura. No VAC los dos


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En general, la gente que ha ido generando buen rollo a su alrededor durante toda su vida, recoge frutos en la vejez.
> Y la gente que ha ido destruyendo vidas a su paso, solo recoge soledad, amargura y sufrimiento.
> Hasta hace unos años a los padres y abuelos se les cuidaba sí o sí. Hubiesen sido como hubiesen sido. Pero eso se acabó. De los tóxicos hoy en día la gente se aleja, y con razón, porque son DESTRUYEVIDAS.
> Un vecino de una tía mía, narcisista redomado, estuvo casado hasta los 67 o 68 años, que la mujer le pidió el divorcio. En realidad, llevaban años de matrimonio infernal, incluidos malos tratos físicos del uno hacia la otra y de la otra hacia el primero, pero aun así, él no aceptaba el divorcio.
> ...



Alguien me dijo una vez que las personas son como el vino, con la edad el buen vino mejora, el malo se pica y se vuelve vinagre.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Llegar con buena salud a los 100 años, no es lo habitual. Pero bien por él! Es una suerte.



Relativo, para llegar a los 100 años tienes que tener buena salud y genética, por eso es más fácil que un centenario esté sano que un octogenario cualquiera.


----------



## t_chip (23 Jul 2022)

!Calma, guerrero del teclado!

Aprende a editar un texto primero, a limpiarte el culo después, y luego ya puedes venir a España a que todo el mundo se ría de ti mientras te doy en la cara con la mano abierta y te meo mientras lloras en el rincón.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mis Alaska (23 Jul 2022)

Desde mi experiencia con mi sobrina mayores, lo peor no es el esfuerzo físico, que también, sinónimo el emocional. Muchos acaban siendo auténticos gruñones que se quejan a cada minuto de todo. La comida, ti tiempo, l , lo, los dos,me, sinduermen bien, sinduermen mal. No asimilan la edad que tienen y quieren seguir igual que si tuviesen 20 años...y eso no puede ser. Y luego también se ve mucho el egoísmo de los demás. El que solo coge el teléfono para preguntar, el que siempre están ocupado, al que solo le mueve el dinero. Es difícil.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jul 2022)

Yo conozco gente con casi 80 años que parece que tienen 60, están con una salud de hierro. Muchas veces no es sólo la edad, la mala vida sedentaria y mala alimentación influye.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Alguien me dijo una vez que las personas son como el vino, con la edad el buen vino mejora, el malo se pica y se vuelve vinagre.



Las personas de bien suelen tener mejores vejeces, es cierto. Y además, en todos los sentidos, en el sentido espiritual, humano, psíquico y emocional.
Mirad a vuestro alrededor y lo veréis.
Ejemplo: Amiga de una de mis abuelas. Una mujer encantadora (ambas dos, mi abuela y la amiga, jajaj, ...), siempre alegre y jovial aunque pasó momentos realmente delicados en su vida. Siempre amable con todo el mundo, siempre con una buena palabra para todos (parece que no es importante, pero una buena palabra puede animarte en un momento determinado), siempre con una sonrisa para todos. Tenía tres hijos, siempre pendiente de ellos, siempre generosa y cariñosa con ellos. Le salieron estupendos, excepto quizá la mayor algo más distante. Enfermó con poco más de 75 o 76 años, un cáncer, y cuando la hospitalizaron (la sometieron a varias operaciones), los hijos e incluso amigos y gente que había trabajado con ella hacía años, se desvivían por ella. Nunca conocí a nadie tan mimado en la vejez. Murió rodeada de gente.
Pero claro, ese cariño hay que ganárselo. La gente cree que merece ser amada por el simple hecho de existir, y no es así, el cariño se gana.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Jul 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Desde mi experiencia con mi sobrina mayores, lo peor no es el esfuerzo físico, que también, sinónimo el emocional. Muchos acaban siendo auténticos gruñones que se quejan a cada minuto de todo. La comida, ti tiempo, l , lo, los dos,me, sinduermen bien, sinduermen mal. No asimilan la edad que tienen y quieren seguir igual que si tuviesen 20 años...y eso no puede ser. Y luego también se ve mucho el egoísmo de los demás. El que solo coge el teléfono para preguntar, el que siempre están ocupado, al que solo le mueve el dinero. Es difícil.



El que es gruñón en la vejez, ya lo era de antes.


----------



## luron (23 Jul 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Eso es un autoengaño. La generación de la que habla el OP es la que más se ha cuidado: no sabían lo que era la comida basura. En casa de mis abuelos solo se hacían lentejas, potajes, hervidos, sopas y de postre, frutas. El pan escaseaba y de todo lo demás, fritos, pasteles, comida rápida, precongelados... ni existían, o no se lo podían permitir, salvo como un acontecimiento anual, rollo una tarta por cada cumpleaños.
> 
> Yo tuve un vecino, fumador de 3 paquetes de tabaco diario y asiduo al bar, que se murió a los 92 años de un ictus mientras dormía, sin patologías ni enfermedades previas. Y tengo (tuve) un tío que palmó a los 54 de un infarto, a pesar de ser un senderista, deportista, anti-tabaco, de los que se toman una copa en nochevieja y ya.
> 
> Lo de "si nos cuidamos, todo irá bien" es una mentira tranquilizadora, piadosa, que nos contamos para intentar paliar el miedo aterrador a la vejez, la dependencia y la enfermedad, que al final todos sufriremos, y todos, en lo más profundo de nuestro ser, sabemos que nos espera.



Efectivamente, hay casos de fumadores empedernidos que tienen una vida longeva, pero son bastante excepcionales. Por cada caso de esos hay tropecientos casos de cáncer y de problemas arteriales muy graves relacionados con el tabaquismo.


----------



## Ploff (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



Da gusto leer algo tan sensato, no se que años tienes, sigue así y Gracias


----------



## Sir Connor (23 Jul 2022)

Porque no te vas de botellón a ver si revientas bebiendo


----------



## Pleonasmo (23 Jul 2022)

Memento mori.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (23 Jul 2022)

Es peor la pobreza


----------



## Cane-flauto (23 Jul 2022)

Los medicamentos y años de vacunas son una de las causas principales de una mala salud en la vejez.


----------



## Helion + (23 Jul 2022)

Modernos llorando porque existe la ley de la gravedad.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



Mi madre con 87 años hace todo eso solita sin ayuda de nadie. incluida ducha completa.
mi padre con unos pocos años menos, igual. completamente independiente para todo.

supongo que la genetica algo tendrá que ver. yo de momento con 50 me siento igual o incluso mejor que con 30.

salgo a correr lo que yo quiera sin apenas cansarme. entrenamientos de 8-10km a una media que ya la quisieran jovenes de 20
nadar en mar abierto 2,3km en 40mn sin ningun tipo de problemas.

todo depende de la genetica. si es una genetica de tercera, a los 60 vas a estar para el arrastre. a los 70 ni te cuento. y si tienes la suerte de llegar a los 80... pues imaginate


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Jul 2022)

Mañana te puede pillar un camión.


----------



## Hrodrich (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Julianillo (23 Jul 2022)

Respecto a este tema me gustaría aportar un par de cosas.

Primero mencionar a los *gitanos*. Tremenda mente odiados por todos, pero donde *ningún abuelo se queda desamparado*. 

Siempre he dicho que nos llevan años de ventaja en algunos aspectos tanto en finanzas personales como en coexion familiar.

Y mira que todos sabemos que hay que darles de comer aparte pero hay que reconocer sus fortalezas.


Lo segundo es que hay herramientas farmacológicas que nos pueden ayudar a encarar la tercera edad de una manera mejor que como determina la naturaleza. lease terapia de sustitución hormonal y similares.

Y por supuesto el CrossFit... Si yo también soy de la secta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Jul 2022)

pocas cosas hay en la vida más fáciles de remediar una vejez decrépita .

Lo difícil es seguir vivo porque morir es lo más fácil del mundo. De hecho morimos cada noche cuando perdemos la consciencia de estar vivos al quedarnos dormidos. 

De todas formas no hay que dramatizar . Si algo ha hecho bien PODEMOS es exhibir a Echenique como el potencial que puede tener una persona con discapacidades .

El día tiene 24 horas y da tiempo de sobra para intentar asearse por uno mismo y cocinar cosas simples que le sacan de un apuro sin tener que depender de nadie ( hablo de casos que no son de gran invalidez )

Además así están entretenidos . Un puré de patatas es poner unos polvos en agua caliente . Unos huevos cocidos se hacen en unos minutos ... comer fruta y yogures también es una solución de tantas ...

Los viejos ( cualquiera se acostumbra a ser servido ) igual que los niños y adolescentes que no se levantan ni para coger el mando a distancia .

¿ cuántos trabajos de casa hacen los hijos que encuentran todo servido ? pues es buena idea ir enseñándolos para cuando tengan que arreglarse por sí mismos.


----------



## eljusticiero (23 Jul 2022)

¿Qué opinas que el dinero de tus impuestos se vaya en las rental allowance y las paguitas a los knackers para que no la líen? ¿Siguen habiendo knackers desdentados pinchándose heroína al lado del Spire o ya ha hecho la Garda su trabajo?


----------



## eufor (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



Yo siempre he pensado que en cuanto la pelota deje de funcionar como debe o no me pueda valer por mi mismo me habrá llegado la hora de ir al cajón...no quiero ni dar pena ni trabajo .. a prolongar una vida a base de todo tipo de medicamentos mientras esa vida no tenga ni un mínimo de calidad de vida no le veo la lógica ya que lo que realmente se consigue es prolongar su agonía. 

En cuanto al panorama que describes, en la vejez además de la salud es tremendamente importante llegar con cierta soltura financiera, si llegas con una pensión de supervivencia y cuatro duros lo vas a pasar muy mal o vas a ser un trabajo y un gasto para la familia, un trabajo y gasto que las sanguijuelas de la familia no estarán dispuestas a hacer ni asumir si saben que cuando la palmes no les va a caer nada y no tendrán ni el más mínimo remordimiento por abandonarte en tu agonía y miseria. 
Y tú te estas refiriendo a la salud física, pero la salud mental es tan o más importe, si es duro ver como físicamente se les van apagando las luces para mi fue hasta más duro ver el destrozo que provoca el alzeimer...


----------



## Sibarita (23 Jul 2022)

No en todos los países asiáticos.

En los más avanzados la cosa está peor incluso que en Europa.
Por ejemplo; Japón y Corea del Sur están teniendo problemas por la cantidad de gente que muere sola en casa, como a nadie le importa un pepino los descubren ya hechos papilla.

Viejos y no tan viejos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Jul 2022)

P


Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Todo el mundo quiere llegar a viejo
> 
> 
> Pero nadie quiere serlo



Para langostear...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Jul 2022)

Servicio medico hijoputa ?...


----------



## angel2929 (23 Jul 2022)

Pues no has estado tu en una residencia de ancianos, si no te da algo


----------



## ueee3 (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



Así es. Y sin embargo quieren seguir vivos.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (23 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Es que a los 60 años la gente NO está en la vejez, sino saliendo de la juventud (que dura de los 20 a los 60 años según todos los pueblos antiguos). Si lo que vives te parece tristísimo, espérate a partir de los 77 o así.




Claro, claro, a los 60 años plena juventud es la edad perfecta para que la goyimada autóctona tenga hijos, para moros, negros y panchos la edad ideal son 25.


----------



## teperico (23 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Las residencias, generalizadas, como en esta época, son producto del Fiat.
> 
> Como las vacaciones tal y como se conciben hoy día, con 60 o 70 años de existencia.
> 
> ...



Las vacaciones no tienen nada que ver con tener que irse a otra ciudad o país para poder trabajar....


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (23 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Mi madre tiene 82 años esta totalmente entera ni un solo problema de salud, algun que otro dolor de espalda y poco mas. 82 años que no los aparenta, sale todos los dias a comprar, ella se apaña sobradamente con todo. Es un orgullo de madre y por supuesto NO VAC



La mía 80. NOVAC tambien.
Igual que la tuya.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (23 Jul 2022)

Por eso hay que cuidarse mental y físicamente para llegar con la mayor dignidad posible a la vejez


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Jul 2022)

Que aprender de nadie no, no hace falta...es RECORDAR de nosotros mismos.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (23 Jul 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Las vacaciones no tienen nada que ver con tener que irse a otra ciudad o país para poder trabajar....



La primera guía de viajes vacaciones es inglesa de principios de siglo

Hablo vacaciones viajes por ese motivo


----------



## carpetano (23 Jul 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> La vejez, como la muerte, son maravillosas si llegas a ellas con los pies en el suelo y la cabeza en su sitio.
> 
> 
> “Nos engañamos al considerar que la muerte está lejos de nosotros, cuando su mayor parte ha pasado ya, porque todo el tiempo transcurrido ya pertenece a la muerte”.
> ...



Yo estoy empezando a envejecer, y te vas dando cuenta, con el tiempo, que el envejecer es un proceso natural sano que todo el mundo debería pasar, y lo contrario (no llegar a viejo), es un drama, y gordo, me explico, con el tiempo, cuando envejeces, cuando notas tu propia decadencia física irrevesible, cuando empiezas a ver a personas conocidas y cercanas a ti desaparecer, cuando todo lo que te rodea cambia y te empiezas ha sentirte ajeno al mundo que te rodea, empiezas sin darte cuenta a desprenderte lentamente, poco a poco, del "mundo", la vejez, y cuanto mas larga, mas te prepara mentalmente para aceptar lo inevitable, sin traumas, con cierta sensación de haber cumplido... en definitiva, uno cuando envejece se dá cuenta de que la naturaleza es sabia, y que el envejercer tiene una clarisíma función... prepararte mental y espitualmente para lo inevitable.


----------



## Tiresias (23 Jul 2022)

Con 62 años no eres viejo si sabes evitarlo.

Y espero que con 68 tampoco. He conocido gente de 90 años que se hacía sus buenas caminatas y no tenía ningún problema de salud.

A ver si la hipocondría es la causa de llegar hechos polvo a la vejez... tanta pastilla y tanta mierda.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (23 Jul 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la madrastra dice la vejez con dinero es menos pena,



Todo con dinero es más guay.
Por eso hay tanto comunista tratando de quedarse el tuyo


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (23 Jul 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Mis abuelas murieron las 2 con 94 años tras varios años de dependencia, una total y la otra casi total, y sé perfectamente lo que es eso.
> 
> Es lo peor que existe junto con ver chortinas potentes y no poder follártelas, y trabajar 12 horas al día de lunes a sábado.



Peor sería trabajar las 12 horas de lunes a domingo.
No ti quejes, amego


----------



## Cane-flauto (23 Jul 2022)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Mi madre con 87 años hace todo eso solita sin ayuda de nadie. incluida ducha completa.
> mi padre con unos pocos años menos, igual. completamente independiente para todo.
> 
> supongo que la genetica algo tendrá que ver. yo de momento con 50 me siento igual o incluso mejor que con 30.
> ...



Te felicito.


----------



## rory (23 Jul 2022)

Este foro Kita las ganas de bibir, te derroe el alma


----------



## midelburgo (23 Jul 2022)

Esto se soluciona con la quinta o sexta vakuña.


----------



## JDD (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



Es mala la vejez, pero peor es no tener familia (o tenerla pero como si no existiera)


----------



## LeChuck (23 Jul 2022)

La misma palabra lo dice: vejhez.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (23 Jul 2022)

¿Tendríais hijos ancianos?





__





Si la progeria fuera universal, ¿afectaría a la natalidad?


La progeria es una enfermedad genética extremadamente rara que acelera el envejecimiento en niños, entre su primer y segundo año de vida. La padece uno de cada 7 millones de recién nacidos. La progeria daña diversos órganos y tejidos: hueso, músculos, piel, tejido subcutáneo y vasos. Los niños...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ordel (23 Jul 2022)

Que tienes 12 años?


----------



## _______ (23 Jul 2022)

La generación langosta no sabe lo que es vivir sola nacieron en grandes familiar se emparejaron con 18 se casaron y tuvieron hijos y lo que les han dejado a esos hijos es un país de mierda en el que la soltería y soledad es la única opción para muchos. Es el karma


----------



## JDD (23 Jul 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Porque no te vas de botellón a ver si revientas bebiendo



Nooo, que él vive en Irlanda ¿no te has enterado?


----------



## Felson (23 Jul 2022)

Cierto, la vejez es una de las peores cosas que existen y que, siempre, siempre, se produce por haber sido joven.


----------



## eufor (23 Jul 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Por eso hay que cuidarse mental y físicamente para llegar con la mayor dignidad posible a la vejez



o simplemente no cuidarse una mierda para no llegar y evitarte el problema...


----------



## BudSpencer (23 Jul 2022)

Lección veraniega de burbuja.info: cuida bien de tu salud para que cuando llegues a viejo puedas seguir cagando por tu cuenta.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (23 Jul 2022)

eufor dijo:


> o simplemente no cuidarse una mierda para no llegar y evitarte el problema...



También también ... Una cosa u otra pero quedarse a medias es la muerte en vida


----------



## Ringbell (23 Jul 2022)

Uy sí, ver todos esos suicidios de hombres jóvenes esclavizados que no tienen vida merece la pena por hacer sonreír a un viejo que ya vivió su vida y que debería tener suficiente dinero para pagarse una enfermera y tiene el internet para tener todas las distracciones del mundo. Ver a japoneses trabajando 12 horas y después está obligados a comer con el jefe boomer, porque todo sea porque el viejales esté entretenido.

Los viejos deberían aprender a ser más independientes, no tienen amigos?


----------



## Sir Connor (23 Jul 2022)

Yo crearia un plan de exterminio para la juventud actual , el que llegue a 30 años y no este independizado y con trabajo , campo de exterminio y fuera un parasito menos , asi no tendrian los jovenes el problema de llegar a viejos...


----------



## heinlein74 (23 Jul 2022)

Ya te volveré del karma y el hostion va a ser divino


----------



## heinlein74 (23 Jul 2022)

Encima esquizofrénico paranoide, lo tienes todo majo


----------



## su IGWT (23 Jul 2022)

Ls publicaa cuestan 2500eur al mes


----------



## Maerum (23 Jul 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Yo crearia un plan de exterminio para la juventud actual , el que llegue a 30 años y no este independizado y con trabajo , campo de exterminio y fuera un parasito menos , asi no tendrian los jovenes el problema de llegar a viejos...



Con comentarios como este ya se va viendo como va a ser la sociedad del futuro.


----------



## loveisintheair (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



Muy humano tu post.
Se agradece ver que aún queda gente joven con empatía.


----------



## alas97 (23 Jul 2022)

Eres un crío, todo el mundo está encima de tí; -eres joven pasas de todo y te metes de todo; -maduras (si eso, hay quien llega a los 90 con 12 años de edad) y ves que todo es pagar cuentas, y te cagas en la puta madre del que invento el sistema diabólico del remo; -llegas a la jubilación (si llegas y no palmas en el camino), te interesa la política y empiezas a escribir en burbuja; -llegas a los 80 y odias a los más jóvenes, que si todos los días de botellón, que si las mujeres son indecentes blao blao blao, todo el mundo pasa de ti, si fueras emperador del mundo todos estarían obligados a cumplir lo que tú ordenas por decreto divino apoyado por cañones y tanques; -llegas a los 90 y ya no puedes ir al vater, te meas en el sofa y odias al mundo.

Cumples 100 y te pones a pontificar de que tu vida es mejor que los demás, que si aquí, que si allá. A tomar por culo.

El cabrón ha vivido mejor que la mayoría de su generación y que ha quedado en el camino por "H" o por "B".

Menos pontificar y vivir sus puñeteras vidas y menos meterse en la de los demás.


----------



## loveisintheair (23 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Sobretodo si viviste a base de harinas, los achaques van a ser BRVTALES.
> 
> No se trata de vivir más, si no lo que vivas SEA sin derroer.



Uno de mis tíos, alcohólico y drogadicto que murió a los 93 años y sólo iba una vez al año al médico, me enseñó que la salud era una lotería.
De los 5 hermanos, él era, con mucho, el que más papeletas tenía para morir primero.
Pues bien, casi todos los hermanos -incluida su única hermana, que nunca bebió ni fumó ni, mucho menos, se drogó- han muerto mucho antes que él. MI padre, por ejemplo, ha vivido 20 años menos que él.

Y yo tengo amigos que eran cocainómanos, alcohólicos y fumadores desde muy jóvenes, lo dejaron con 50 y ahí siguen con más de 60.
Y con más salud que yo, que sólo bebo con moderación y fumaba -también algún porro- mucho menos que ellos.
Lo de cuidarse no te garantiza nada.
Y lo de drogarse, tampoco.
Todo depende mucho de la genética.


----------



## ProfePaco (23 Jul 2022)

Por eso cada dos días hago pesas.

Para que el día de mañana ser autónomo, al menos retrasar el ser un viejo decrépito. 

Y funciona


----------



## loveisintheair (23 Jul 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Eso es un autoengaño. La generación de la que habla el OP es la que más se ha cuidado: no sabían lo que era la comida basura. En casa de mis abuelos solo se hacían lentejas, potajes, hervidos, sopas y de postre, frutas. El pan escaseaba y de todo lo demás, fritos, pasteles, comida rápida, precongelados... ni existían, o no se lo podían permitir, salvo como un acontecimiento anual, rollo una tarta por cada cumpleaños.
> 
> Yo tuve un vecino, fumador de 3 paquetes de tabaco diario y asiduo al bar, que se murió a los 92 años de un ictus mientras dormía, sin patologías ni enfermedades previas. Y tengo (tuve) un tío que palmó a los 54 de un infarto, a pesar de ser un senderista, deportista, anti-tabaco, de los que se toman una copa en nochevieja y ya.
> 
> Lo de "si nos cuidamos, todo irá bien" es una mentira tranquilizadora, piadosa, que nos contamos para intentar paliar el miedo aterrador a la vejez, la dependencia y la enfermedad, que al final todos sufriremos, y todos, en lo más profundo de nuestro ser, sabemos que nos espera.



Y, además, por mucho que te cuides, siempre puede atropellarte un coche, caerte una maceta o atracarte un moro.


----------



## loveisintheair (23 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La vejez es el examen final.



Grandísima frase, sí señor.


----------



## loveisintheair (23 Jul 2022)

Se te ve feliz, feliz, feliz.
Qué suerte tienen los irlandeses de estar contigo.
Espero que mi hija -que vive en Dublín- no se cruce nunca en tu camino.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Jul 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Se te ve feliz, feliz, feliz.
> Qué suerte tienen los irlandeses de estar contigo.
> Espero que mi hija -que vive en Dublín- no se cruce nunca en tu camino.



No sabemos sus circunstancias. Ha habido gente cuyos padres han sido y siguen siendo personas deplorables. No sé si es el caso de este forero, pero yo he conocido casos sangrantes.


----------



## loveisintheair (23 Jul 2022)

eufor dijo:


> o simplemente no cuidarse una mierda para no llegar y evitarte el problema...



Mmmmm, esa era mi filosofía.
Pero lo malo es que no son matemáticas. No te mueres a los 75, sino que, si no mueres antes, acabas siendo un enfermo crónico a los 50 y los 55.


----------



## Makla (23 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Mi madre tiene 82 años esta totalmente entera ni un solo problema de salud, algun que otro dolor de espalda y poco mas. 82 años que no los aparenta, sale todos los dias a comprar, ella se apaña sobradamente con todo. Es un orgullo de madre y por supuesto NO VAC



Pues puedes darte con un canto en los dientes... la mia tiene esa edad, y está tambien bastante bien físicamente. Peeero, prefiere irse al bingo o jugar a las tragaperras que COMER o estar con su familia. Y cuando se le acaba el dinero, en 1 semana si llega, empiezan las broncas, chantages, gritos... lo estamos pasando muy muy mal con ella... A esta la va a cuidar Dios, porque lo que somos mi hermano y yo...


----------



## javiwell (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



Todas las edades tienen sus pros y sus contras, seguro que alguno de 30 años de edad trabajando 11 horas diarias, ganando una puta mierda y con una deuda de 250 mil pavos por su zulo piensa... Joder mira a ese haciendo maquetas, sin deudas, sin obligaciones, sin que su mujer le dé el coñazo, a la fresca... Que cabron


----------



## Hemosvenido (23 Jul 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Uno de mis tíos, alcohólico y drogadicto que murió a los 93 años y sólo iba una vez al año al médico, me enseñó que la salud era una lotería.
> De los 5 hermanos, él era, con mucho, el que más papeletas tenía para morir primero.
> Pues bien, casi todos los hermanos -incluida su única hermana, que nunca bebió ni fumó ni, mucho menos, se drogó- han muerto mucho antes que él. MI padre, por ejemplo, ha vivido 20 años menos que él.
> 
> ...



Pasáis una cosa por alto y es que mientras el alcohólico se pega borracheras y llega arrastrándose a casa, está jodiendo la vida y dando quebraderos de cabeza a su entorno. Si, morirá con 93 años y hará lo que le salga de los huevos pero no es agradable para los hijos (si es que los tiene) ver a su padre en ese estado balbuceando.

Lo mismo con el tabaco.

No sólo es morirse a los 100 años, es vivir con calidad de vida y en plenas facultades sin dar por culo ni hacer sufrir al que tengas al lado. Y no me vengáis con tonterías sobre "disfrutar de la vida", una cosa es una copa de vez en cuando y otra ser un borracho de mierda.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> Y encima, la vejez es soledad. Los jóvenes no quieren saber nada. Tu pareja, si la tienes, está igual de jodida que tú. Es desolador.



Ciudadano 0 estuvo aqui:


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Jul 2022)

¿La vejez es la peor cosa que existe?

Pues no sé... yo creo que peor es quedarse por el camino.

No hay noticia que me ponga más triste cuando oigo que, un chaval/a de 18/19 20 y pocos la ha palmado en un accidente, se ha ahogado en la playa.... o cosas por el estilo. Me entristece muchisimo, lo digo en serio.

La vejez, depende de como llegues, yo tengo claro que a los 75 si no tengo nada mejor que hacer me piraré ya de este mundo. De hecho si llego a los 65 y no me quedo por el camino antes, a los 65 empezaré a planificar mi suicidio.

El suicidio puede ser una forma mucho más honorable de largarte de este mundo, antes de ser un espantajo que no te puedas valer por ti mismo en el hospital.


----------



## sonsol (23 Jul 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ciudadano 0 estuvo aqui:



Ya te vale, vaya vídeo más triste. La vida a veces es una mierda pero hay que vivirla.


----------



## Techarduino (23 Jul 2022)

_______ dijo:


> La generación langosta no sabe lo que es vivir sola nacieron en grandes familiar se emparejaron con 18 se casaron y tuvieron hijos y lo que les han dejado a esos hijos es un país de mierda en el que la soltería y soledad es la única opción para muchos. Es el karma



no eran muy ilustrados tampoco la mayoria de millenial ahora saben y conocen mas gracias al internet


----------



## rulifu (23 Jul 2022)

Vejez de la frontera


----------



## Nuucelar (23 Jul 2022)

No entiendo la manía de este foro de culpar de todo a los biegos, el NWO frotándose las manos con tanto mermado.


----------



## Nuucelar (23 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Eso es muy bonito hasta que te haces adulto y sabes cuánto cuesta una residencia y el tipo de "cuidados" que dan en la mayoría de ellas.



Sobre todo éste tipo de "cuidados".









Las denuncias a las residencias de ancianos apuntan a la cárcel


Familiares de ancianos fallecidos en geriátricos piden a la fiscalía en 240 diligencias que investigue quiénes les negaron hospitalización y cómo los trataron hasta su muerte




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Sobretodo si viviste a base de harinas, los achaques van a ser BRVTALES.
> 
> No se trata de vivir más, si no lo que vivas SEA sin derroer.



harinas, qué palabro es ese, como los centenarios de china, grecia, okinawa, y de todas partes, dietas altas en carbohidratos.

Para llegar a viejo bien y ser funcional hasta el último día de tu vida hay que tener ciertos hábitos higiénicos que no sólo se reducen a una dieta adecuada (que no es la de los esquimales, que apenas pasaban y ahora similar de los 60).

Y luego está la compañía, este invento de las familias nucleares y la patada a los padres (en otros países a los hijos a partir de los 18 años), no es precisamente lo que más promueve una ancianidad funcional y larga.


----------



## Funcional (23 Jul 2022)

_______ dijo:


> La generación langosta no sabe lo que es vivir sola nacieron en grandes familiar se emparejaron con 18 se casaron y tuvieron hijos y lo que les han dejado a esos hijos es un país de mierda en el que la soltería y soledad es la única opción para muchos. Es el karma



A qué llamas tu generación langosta? Me temo que mezclas diferentes generaciones, a los que ahora tienen 90 con los que tienen 60, sus hijos, diferentes generaciones.
Mira, los que ahora tienen 70 eran los jóvenes de los años 70, sexo, droga y roknroll, jipismo, comunas y nada de emparejarse para siempre a los 18 años. Los de ahora 65 eran los jóvenes de la movida, más droga, sexo extremo, poco tampoco de casarse con 18 y ponerse a tener hijos prematuramente. Nadie vivía con sus papis hasta que se casaba.
Me temo que te refieres a gente de tu pueblo, y ya sabes que la gente de pueblo siempre ha vivido los adelantos con retraso. Mucho prejuicio es lo que tienes.


----------



## B. Golani (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



*La VEJEZ es la peor cosa que existe*

JODER CON EL INTELECTUAL , eso ya lo sabian hasta los neandertales.


----------



## loveisintheair (23 Jul 2022)

Hemosvenido dijo:


> Pasáis una cosa por alto y es que mientras el alcohólico se pega borracheras y llega arrastrándose a casa, está jodiendo la vida y dando quebraderos de cabeza a su entorno. Si, morirá con 93 años y hará lo que le salga de los huevos pero no es agradable para los hijos (si es que los tiene) ver a su padre en ese estado balbuceando.
> 
> Lo mismo con el tabaco.
> 
> No sólo es morirse a los 100 años, es vivir con calidad de vida y en plenas facultades sin dar por culo ni hacer sufrir al que tengas al lado. Y no me vengáis con tonterías sobre "disfrutar de la vida", una cosa es una copa de vez en cuando y otra ser un borracho de mierda.



Eso es lo habitual, pero no es así en el caso de mi tío, que era un tipo entrañable. Se casó pasados los 50 -ella tuvo ese año su primer nieto- y no sólo no tuvo hijos, sino que, hasta el día que murió, cuidó con mucho amor de su mujer, que tenía alzheimer desde hacía algún tiempo.

Nunca dejó de beber, pero al llegar a los setenta dejó el alcohol duro y sólo bebía vino y cerveza -los porros se los reservaba para el fin de semana.; no era un alcohólico desahuciado.


----------



## loveisintheair (23 Jul 2022)

Tuve una clienta, una psicoanalista de mucho renombre, que había investigado mucho sobre la vejez. 
Y decía que envejecer es volver a la infancia: necesitas que te ayuden a subir y bajar las escaleras, que te den comer y te cambien los pañales. 
Por eso los viejos son tan egoístas como los niños.
El problema es que, admitámoslo, los viejos dan asco.
(Y conste que, para muchos de vosotros, yo ya soy una de ellos)


----------



## Gnomo (23 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...


----------



## arc1776 (23 Jul 2022)

Cuando empiezes a cagarte encima tiro en la sien.


----------



## loveisintheair (23 Jul 2022)

Una cosa es estar con viejos un rato -y más si te pagan-, y otra convivir con ellos.
Le cambié los pañales a mis hijos cuando eran bebés, también le limpié el culo a mi padre, al que adoraba, alguna vez.
No hay color.


----------



## MCC (23 Jul 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Mi madre tiene 82 años esta totalmente entera ni un solo problema de salud, algun que otro dolor de espalda y poco mas. 82 años que no los aparenta, sale todos los dias a comprar, ella se apaña sobradamente con todo. Es un orgullo de madre y por supuesto NO VAC



Disfruta de su compañía. 

El tiempo es corto.


----------



## murti-bing (23 Jul 2022)

Capture las pantallas con sus mensajes y léalos cuando sea un vejestorio, y verá cuán ridícula le resulta esa idea de libertad. 

Por lo que dice de las residencias… debe usted de haber estado en pocas… no he visto viejos más tristes en mi vida. Y no entro en detalles por respeto a las personas del foro que tengan a sus familiares en residencia por ausencia real de otra opción.

Entiendo que cuidar de viejos es un coñazo , lo he visto en mi propia familia durante la mayor parte de mi vida. Muchas veces es incluso imposible sin tener muchos medios económicos, otras veces los familiares no están capacitados para cuidar muchas enfermedades. Aún así pienso que es el deber de cualquier hijo dentro de sus posibilidades, así es en sociedades que no se extinguirán tan rápido como la nuestra …, esa de la sacrosanta libertahhhhh.

Los países del norte (vivo en uno) son una basura en ese aspecto, especialmente los escandinavos. Se lo han montado muy bien para limpiarse la conciencia convenciendo a los viejos para que ellos mismos quieran ir a residencias … o para que se eutanasien. Cómo ha dicho alguien aquí , habría que mirar al menos la parte buena de los asiáticos en ese aspecto.

Nadie le va a matar a usted excepto su vejez o la mala leche que parece gastar. La vejez en Irlanda tiene que ser muy divertida sin (probablemente) familia y con el clima de mierda, además de una cultura anglosajona (y que conste que me gusta mucho la gente de allí). Suerte con su libertad.


----------



## John Smmith (23 Jul 2022)

La vajez me la sopla. Lo que me jode es hacerme viejo. Y lo mas jodido es que peor si no llegas.

Puta vida.


----------



## spala (23 Jul 2022)

las residencias son lo peor, yo fui a una de las más caras para visitar un familiar, y entrar ahí era una pesadilla, era como ver zombis, el olor que había también, desagradable,
algunos locos hablando solos, otros babeando,
se parecía más a un manicomio que a una residencia de ancianos de alto standing, si estás un poco mal pero mentalmente despierto, y te ves rodeando de todo eso, te sientes como un tarado más, eso es la muerte en vida, las residencias son la peste,
no quiero imaginarme como deben ser las residencias públicas, verte ahí debe ser desolador.

Hay que cuidarse lo máximo posible para retrasar ese tipo de situación al máximo, o incluso evitarlas por completo, generar lo antes posible un buen colchón económico que te permita tener 2 o 3 hijos, por que sin pasta, complicado, y tener hijos te ayuda a sentirte más joven y tener alguien que tal vez pueda cuidarte un poco,
mi abuela estuvo en casa toda su vida, nunca en una residencia, mi madre la cuidaba, hasta q un día se la llevaron al hospital y se fue del todo.
Si tienes la suerte de poder seguir rodeado de tu familia, las cosas se llevan de otra manera,

Pero claro, con la cultura femiloca que hay hoy en día, que se comportan las mujeres como niñas malcriadas y consentidas, que te hacen la liana a la mínima etc, quién se atreve a tener hijos y casarse? te despluman vivo a la mínima.

Que jodido todo.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Jul 2022)

Libre hasta que te doblas un tobillo y te provoca un esguince mediano.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Jul 2022)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Ejemplos concretos, no hace la norma. Es cierto que hay casos así. Tampoco es garantía cien por cien segura de estar bien si nos cuidamos (porque hay más factores), pero mejor eso que estar haciendo el loco por pensar en algunos casos que no cumplen el promedio. Eso sí, cada cual que haga con su salud lo que crea conveniente, aún a riesgo de equivocarnos. Es descabellado pensar que porque a algunos no les haya pasado nada  y vivido mucho, nosotros vayamos a ser igual.
> 
> Tú también te estarías autoengañando .



Hubiera estado de acuerdo con tu exposición hace tres años.
Ahora, tras la trivacunación, ya no tiene sentido.
Multitud de gente deportista seriamente fastidiada por haber hecho caso a las autoridades sanitarias.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Jul 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Es una lotería genética. Cuidarse ayuda, pero no siempre.
> 
> Sobre que te cuiden los hijos: aquí hay mucho de como los padres hayan tratado a los hijos. He tenido un caso cercano, donde los que debieran de cuidar a sus padres no lo hicieron... y saltó una generación el cuidado de esa persona mayor. Hasta donde llega mi experiencia, los hijos huyen por dos motivos: porque son unos flojos (y lo han sido siempre) o porque han tenido un padre/madre afixiante al punto de tiranismo y lo temen cuando llegan a la vejez.
> 
> ...



Tú sí sabes de lo que hablas.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Jul 2022)

Si estaba claro. Francomodín.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Jul 2022)

Ya...
Veo que no comprendes que hay pocas cosas mejores en la vida que limpiarle el culo a tus padres, si lo haces con amor.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Jul 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Eso es un autoengaño. La generación de la que habla el OP es la que más se ha cuidado: no sabían lo que era la comida basura. En casa de mis abuelos solo se hacían lentejas, potajes, hervidos, sopas y de postre, frutas. El pan escaseaba y de todo lo demás, fritos, pasteles, comida rápida, precongelados... ni existían, o no se lo podían permitir, salvo como un acontecimiento anual, rollo una tarta por cada cumpleaños.
> 
> Yo tuve un vecino, fumador de 3 paquetes de tabaco diario y asiduo al bar, que se murió a los 92 años de un ictus mientras dormía, sin patologías ni enfermedades previas. Y tengo (tuve) un tío que palmó a los 54 de un infarto, a pesar de ser un senderista, deportista, anti-tabaco, de los que se toman una copa en nochevieja y ya.
> 
> Lo de "si nos cuidamos, todo irá bien" es una mentira tranquilizadora, piadosa, que nos contamos para intentar paliar el miedo aterrador a la vejez, la dependencia y la enfermedad, que al final todos sufriremos, y todos, en lo más profundo de nuestro ser, sabemos que nos espera.



Se llama cálculo de probabilidades, además de que la gente que no se cuida, de nuevo probabilísticamente, tiene peor salud, imagínate vivir cuarenta años hasta los ochenta con algún achaque dolorosos o medio incapacitado.

Yo tengo un compañero de trabajo con gota y ahora se ha metido en la dieta paleo a tope de carnuza, sarna con gusto no pica, igual vive hasta los ochenta pero va a sufrir bastante.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Con 62 años no eres viejo si sabes evitarlo.
> ...



Ojalá.
No es así.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Jul 2022)

Tan mal te han maltratado tus padres que no quieres verlos ni en pintura, pues mala suerte.

Yo ojalá pudiera estar con los míos y cuidarlos si fuera necesario, aunque todavía están bien de salud y son independientes.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Jul 2022)

De que la vejez es lo peor que le puede pasar al ser humano te das cuenta cuando ves que ni un viejo quiere a otros viejos cerca. O cuando un viejo piensa que los viejos son otros pero no él.


----------



## Ringbell (23 Jul 2022)

A una persona mayor debería darle pena ver a sus hijos desesperados, con depresión y sin apenas tiempo libre 
Has tenido tiempo suficiente para tener a tu mujer o conocer a otra. Luego pues enfermera. Tienes internet. No tienes amigos? Opciones tienes.

Lo que no puede ser es empobrecerse y hacer la vida peor a tus propios hijos solo porque seas un egoísta asocial vago de mierda. Que cuidarte de vez en cuando sí, pero deja a tu prole vivir la puta vida en paz, que nadie quiere limpiar vuestro culo arrugado, que la vida está muy mala y tú ya has vivido la tuya. Tu hijo lo que va a querer es no tener estrés y follar tranquilo con su señora, hay que aprender a no ser una carga hombre


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Jul 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> Respecto a este tema me gustaría aportar un par de cosas.
> 
> Primero mencionar a los *gitanos*. Tremenda mente odiados por todos, pero donde *ningún abuelo se queda desamparado*.
> 
> ...



Las terapias de sustitución hormonal son un espada de doble filo, cuidado con ellas, se puede perfectamente mantener una vitalidad en la vejez suficiente para encarar la tarea personal más importante en esa edad, que es espiritual, sospecho que el efecto secundario más nocivo de las hormonas exógenas es que capan espiritualmente.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Jul 2022)

Y lo despiertan.
Hasta que pasas un tiempo con ellos y empiezas a conocerlos mejor.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Jul 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> No entiendo la manía de este foro de culpar de todo a los biegos, el NWO frotándose las manos con tanto mermado.



Porque cobran lo que no hay y dominan las votaciones, prolongando el R78.


----------



## Nuucelar (24 Jul 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Porque cobran lo que no hay y dominan las votaciones, prolongando el R78.



Los biegos en su gran mayoría cobran una pensión de mierda.

Muy verde andas si te crees el cuento del voto.


----------



## SolyCalma (24 Jul 2022)

No te preocupes que no vas a llegar a viejo, por suerte ya esta disponible la eutanasia legal y cuando empieces a ser una carga, pinchazo y un comecaga contaminador menos.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Jul 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Hubiera estado de acuerdo con tu exposición hace tres años.
> Ahora, tras la trivacunación, ya no tiene sentido.
> Multitud de gente deportista seriamente fastidiada por haber hecho caso a las autoridades sanitarias.



Vacunarse no es precisamente una acción higiénica que favorezca la salud.


----------



## spica (24 Jul 2022)

La medicina moderna ha añadido 25 años a la vida.
El cuerpo humano está hecho para 60 años, el resto es decrepitud.


----------



## spica (24 Jul 2022)

¿Y eso quien lo paga?


----------



## Busher (24 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Todo el mundo quiere llegar a viejo
> 
> 
> Pero nadie quiere serlo



No todo el mundo. 

A mi puedes ir excluyendome de ese generico "todo el mundo".
Por determinadas cosas de mi vida yo no tengo ninguna especial vocacion de llegar a viejo. A mi con sobrevivir a quienes dependen de mi (lo cual no sera dificil si soy fuerte y no adopto mas puesto que de mi solo dependen varios perros y gatos) me sirve.
De hecho estos ultimos meses mi fantaseo de cabecera es que pocos años o meses antes de que muera mi ultimo animal, me diagnostiquen un cancer cabron que me de, sin tratamiento (no luchare por vivir solo por seguir vivo), unos pocos años de vida... los justos para cuidar bien a mis bichos hasta su ultimo dia, decir "Bye bye, hacedme la liquidacion" en mi trabajo, vender mis escasas propiedades, vivir LIBRE algun tiempo y largarme de este mundo de una puta vez.

Si, puedo suicidarme... ya lo se (mejor de lo que podrais pensar, por desgracia) pero me faltan cojones para vencer a mi instinto de supervivencia. Lo que tengo clarisimo es que no le tengo apego ya a la vida, que vivo por compromiso, obligacion y programacion genetica, no por otra cosa y si mas alla de eso no le veo el sentido a vivir estando medianamente "joven" y autosuficiente, imaginad convertido en un ser eminentemente incapaz y dependiente.
Cero vocacion de tal cosa. El dia que mas que dar (a los que de mi dependan) lo que haga sea necesitar... "Hasta luego, (no) fue un placer".


----------



## f700b (24 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



Más triste es no llegar, Conocí a varios que no llegaron a los 30.


----------



## sikBCN (24 Jul 2022)

La buena alimentación es clave apartir de los 40 para llegar como un toro a los 60-70 años.
Han comido mierda tienen mierda.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Jul 2022)

spica dijo:


> La medicina moderna ha añadido 25 años a la vida.
> El cuerpo humano está hecho para 60 años, el resto es decrepitud.



Eso es falso. La medicina moderna ha sumado años se vida a gente a la que le ha provocado enfermedades crónicas activa y pasivamente, pero no ha incrementado la longevidad ni la esperanza de vida en absoluto.


----------



## Okiali (24 Jul 2022)

La alternativa es peor


----------



## spica (24 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Eso es falso. La medicina moderna ha sumado años se vida a gente a la que le ha provocado enfermedades crónicas activa y pasivamente, pero no ha incrementado la longevidad ni la esperanza de vida en absoluto.



Hombre debería haber añadido estadísticamente.

Hace 150 años la gente se moría con 57-58 años, que pasaran de 70 eran excepciones.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Jul 2022)

spica dijo:


> Hombre debería haber añadido estadísticamente.
> 
> Hace 150 años la gente se moría con 57-58 años, que pasaran de 70 eran excepciones.



No estoy tan seguro se ese dato, pero de todas formas lo que había era hambre, guerra y falta de higiene básica, sobre todo en las ciudades.

La primera causa de mortalidad eran las enfermedades infecciosas, que dejaron de serlo antes de las vacunas y los antibióticos.


----------



## Froco (24 Jul 2022)

Nadie te obliga a nada, yo lo haré por mi padre porque lo quiero, y trataré de tener muchos hijos porque una gran familia es el mayor regalo que dios puede darte en esta vida. Y si acaso ellos me quieren y no quieren abandonarme en una residencia, o algo peor, cuantos más sean, menor esfuerzo tendrán que hacer para cuidar de mi.


----------



## Ringbell (24 Jul 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Nadie te obliga a nada, yo lo haré por mi padre porque lo quiero, y trataré de tener muchos hijos porque una gran familia es el mayor regalo que dios puede darte en esta vida. Y si acaso ellos me quieren y no quieren abandonarme en una residencia, o algo peor, cuantos más sean, menor esfuerzo tendrán que hacer para cuidar de mi.



Eso lo dices porque no tienes hijos entonces. 
>cuidar de mí
Se llama esposa/enfermera.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Jul 2022)

Y es por eso que os tenéis que agenciar una chorti 10-15 años más joven y que además esta se preñe pronto. Cuando tú estés mayor ella cuidará de ti porque será joven aún. Y cuando ella sea mayor los hijos también serán mayores, los nietos estarán criados y ya podrán hacerse cargo de ella.

Esta todo inventado.


----------



## Peineto (24 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Las residencias, generalizadas, como en esta época, son producto del Fiat.
> 
> Como las vacaciones tal y como se conciben hoy día, con 60 o 70 años de existencia.
> 
> ...




En caso de duda lean el libro La ayuda mútua de Piotr Kropotkin.


----------



## corolaria (24 Jul 2022)

La llama de mi vida es mía, y soy yo quien tiene que sostener la vela hasta el final.

Ya está bien de tanta falsedad, negocio de terceros y victimismo.

Pero claro, no pidas que quien ha preferido la comodidad de que su vida sea decidida por otros vaya ahora a no querer ser una carga, porque de una manera u otra, toda su vida lo ha sido.


La muerte es parte de la vida, todos los días morimos un poco.
Seguro que alguien ya ha pensado en eso como un nuevo nicho de negocio.


----------



## Alberto352 (24 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Las residencias, generalizadas, como en esta época, son producto del Fiat.
> 
> Como las vacaciones tal y como se conciben hoy día, con 60 o 70 años de existencia.
> 
> ...



No, el deber del hijo es ganarse el la vida, conseguir trabajo, conseguir casa y conseguir mujer y tener hijos. No cuidar a sus padres. Eso es una opción más.


----------



## XRL (24 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


> las residencias son lo peor, yo fui a una de las más caras para visitar un familiar, y entrar ahí era una pesadilla, era como ver zombis, el olor que había también, desagradable,
> algunos locos hablando solos, otros babeando,
> se parecía más a un manicomio que a una residencia de ancianos de alto standing, si estás un poco mal pero mentalmente despierto, y te ves rodeando de todo eso, te sientes como un tarado más, eso es la muerte en vida, las residencias son la peste,
> no quiero imaginarme como deben ser las residencias públicas, verte ahí debe ser desolador.
> ...



yo residencias no,pero en el hospital si que fuí de niño con 13-15 años porque mi abuela estaba ingresada(dep) y buffff

todo lleno de abuelos con sueros y cosas así medio muertos que te daba una cosa ver aquello 

con todo el respeto del mundo pero que mala sensación daba estar ahí con gente de 80-90 años en las ultimas

trabajar ahí tiene que ser lo mas deprimente en la vida viendo morir abuelos,hay que ser muy fuerte mentalmente

por ejemplo en residencias de enfermos mentales acabarás hasta los cojones de soportar gente a la que se le va la olla

pero nada que ver con estar rodeado de abuelos moribundos


----------



## Alberto352 (24 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo residencias no,pero en el hospital si que fuí de niño con 13-15 años porque mi abuela estaba ingresada(dep) y buffff
> 
> todo lleno de abuelos con sueros y cosas así medio muertos que te daba una cosa ver aquello
> 
> ...



Bueno, ya cuando estudian para eso lo irán asimilando supongo.


----------



## XRL (24 Jul 2022)

Alberto352 dijo:


> Bueno, ya cuando estudian para eso lo irán asimilando supongo.



hay que tener muchas ganas para pasarte la vida haciendo eso

yo no sé la gente como aguanta trabajando en hospitales

primero estudiando varios años para acabar todo el dia tratando con enfermos de todo tipo y condición

aparte de que no me gusta estudiar no me gusta tener trato obligado con nadie,es algo que me amarga

tener trato por obligación con gente que no te gusta es lo peor de la vida

una cosa es decir hola y adiós a vecinos o en comercios comprar y adiós y otra aguantar gente por obligación

hasta me metí al ejército por obligación en mis 20 porque tenía que tener un curro y que mal lo pasé ahí aguantando a locos y anormales,pero claro prefería estar ahí a estar en una fábrica con pacos alcohólicos y jóvenes drogadictos barriobajeros y porque te hacen contratos de años en vez de estar por etts

pero que asco joder,trabajar con gente es la muerte,una cosa es el buen trato con familiares o conocidos y otra comerte a cualquiera por obligación

sean abuelos,jóvenes o mediana edad indeseables

lo mismo que en los bares paco,aguantar borrachos de cualquier edad y reventaos de la vida,vaya tragaderas tienen los chinos

lo mismo que ser profesor puff


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Jul 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Claro, claro, a los 60 años plena juventud es la edad perfecta para que la goyimada autóctona tenga hijos, para moros, negros y panchos la edad ideal son 25.



Deberías aprender a leer lo que escriben los demás, joven mendruguillo… ”saliendo de la juventud“ (que se acaba a los 60) no es lo mismo que “en plena juventud” (que es de los 20 a los 30 y algo). Es curioso ver la ligereza con la que descartas los pensamientos de griegos, romanos y demás, que dijeron esas cosas hace más de 2000 años, sin existir la medicina moderna, y siendo gente que era todo menos gilipollas. Deberías leer libros. Para entender mejor y para escribir mejor.

Por lo demás, yo tuve mis hijos a los 29, y ya iba tarde porque con la que los quería tener no quiso y tuve que buscarme otra. Y hablando de eso, ¿qué edad tienes tú? ¿Tienes hijos?


----------



## Hipérbole (24 Jul 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Hubiera estado de acuerdo con tu exposición hace tres años.
> Ahora, tras la trivacunación, ya no tiene sentido.
> Multitud de gente deportista seriamente fastidiada por haber hecho caso a las autoridades sanitarias.



Bueno, hay que tener sentido común. El caso que me pones es muy obvio de que muchas personas no lo han tenido (por diversos motivos). Ciertamente, para un porcentaje "equis" ya no tiene sentido.


----------



## spica (24 Jul 2022)

Alberto352 dijo:


> No, el deber del hijo es ganarse el la vida, conseguir trabajo, conseguir casa y conseguir mujer y tener hijos. No cuidar a sus padres. Eso es una opción más.



Lo que yo tengo muy claro es que el deber de mis hijos no es cuidar de los padres de otros o de viejos estériles vía impuestos.


----------



## pepeleches (24 Jul 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Eso es un autoengaño. La generación de la que habla el OP es la que más se ha cuidado: no sabían lo que era la comida basura. En casa de mis abuelos solo se hacían lentejas, potajes, hervidos, sopas y de postre, frutas. El pan escaseaba y de todo lo demás, fritos, pasteles, comida rápida, precongelados... ni existían, o no se lo podían permitir, salvo como un acontecimiento anual, rollo una tarta por cada cumpleaños.
> 
> Yo tuve un vecino, fumador de 3 paquetes de tabaco diario y asiduo al bar, que se murió a los 92 años de un ictus mientras dormía, sin patologías ni enfermedades previas. Y tengo (tuve) un tío que palmó a los 54 de un infarto, a pesar de ser un senderista, deportista, anti-tabaco, de los que se toman una copa en nochevieja y ya.
> 
> Lo de "si nos cuidamos, todo irá bien" es una mentira tranquilizadora, piadosa, que nos contamos para intentar paliar el miedo aterrador a la vejez, la dependencia y la enfermedad, que al final todos sufriremos, y todos, en lo más profundo de nuestro ser, sabemos que nos espera.



No deja de ser falacia anecdótica. Y muy típica: 'pues mi bisabuelo se cenaba todos los días 4 huevos fritos con dos barras de pan y llegó a los 96'

Pero luego la estadística es la estadística, y esa dice que hace 40 años la gente que llegaba a 80, o incluso a 70, era muchísimo muchísimo menor. Incluso yo a nivel personal te puedo decir que no conocí a ninguno de mis dos abuelos varones, ambos murieron antes de que yo naciera. 

La diferencia está que el abuelo incombustible del pueblo que llegó a los 92 era eso, el incombustible. En muchos casos era el único que sobrevivía de 7 hermanos, que habían empezado a morir años atrás. 

Otra cosa es que la genética te juegue malas pasadas, y se te lleve cualquier anomalía tonta (somos máquinas imperfectas...) mucho antes de lo que sería lógico pensar. 

Pero te puedo decir que cuando ya no eres joven, y empiezan a salir 'cositas', hay una proporción bastante directa entre el tipo de vida que se ha llevado y el nivel de las dolencias. Por supuesto, eso no te salva de tener un ictus o un cáncer, pero quien ha tenido una vida de excesos (mucho alcohol, mucho tabaco, drogas, obesidad...) empieza a padecer mucho antes, por lo general. 

Y es que si no fíjate a partir de los 70, por ejemplo, cuantos abuelos gordos hay. Y gordos de 40 los hay a patadas....o bien han desparecido, o bien han tenido el suficiente susto como para empezar a hacer caso al médico


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Eso es muy bonito hasta que te haces adulto y sabes cuánto cuesta una residencia y el tipo de "cuidados" que dan en la mayoría de ellas.



El mejor indicador de cómo te tratan en esos sitios es lo que pasó en la plandemia.


----------



## OYeah (24 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Y es por eso que os tenéis que agenciar una chorti 10-15 años más joven y que además esta se preñe pronto. Cuando tú estés mayor ella cuidará de ti porque será joven aún. Y cuando ella sea mayor los hijos también serán mayores, los nietos estarán criados y ya podrán hacerse cargo de ella.
> 
> Esta todo inventado.



Para eso a los 23/24 años se ha de ser padre. Dudo que te dejen preñar a una diez años menor.


----------



## tartesius (24 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Eso es muy bonito hasta que te haces adulto y sabes cuánto cuesta una residencia y el tipo de "cuidados" que dan en la mayoría de ellas.



Le importan tres cojones los cuidados que les den, el forero lo que quiere es ir a su bola y no tener responsabilidades. Es fiel reflejo de nuestra sociedad


----------



## Ringbell (24 Jul 2022)

tartesius dijo:


> Le importan tres cojones los cuidados que les den, el forero lo que quiere es ir a su bola y no tener responsabilidades. Es fiel reflejo de nuestra sociedad



Pues hombre, como hicieron los yayos mal vendiendo industria fuera y especulando con un bien de primera necesidad como la vivienda.
Menudo fiel reflejo lo egoístas que los yayos son, y no quieren aceptar las consecuencias de empobrecer y endeudar a los más jóvenes.


----------



## Ringbell (24 Jul 2022)

Todos vamos a llegar a viejos, la diferencia es que si tienes que elegir entre vivir tu vida y llegar a viejo o dedicar tiempo a los viejos que vendieron tu futuro y llegar a viejos, la gente más espabilada obviamente elegirá la primera.

Mira el movimiento en China Lying Flat, los boomers ahí dejaron a los hombres con menos mujeres y los tienen explotados y encima de que no tienen vida les espera una bonita herencia de limpiar culos a los boomers que les jodió la vida.

Hay que tener un poquito más de psicología hombre, si puteas a un grupo estos no se molestarán en hacerte favores. Que los viejales estais muy consentidos también eh.


----------



## pepeleches (24 Jul 2022)

Y la alimentación, al mismo nivel o incluso más. No tengo muy claro que una persona que se alimente muy bien y esté en su peso, pero no se mueva, esté peor que otro que se alimenta fatal y se mueve mucho y le sobran muchos kilos. 

O al menos, yo lo noto más.


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Jul 2022)

Nuevo modelo de residencias: si no hay personal, no hay cuidados







www.infolibre.es





Un trabajador de una residencia explicando cómo son esos "cuidados", algo de lo que hasta el más imbécil se daría cuenta con sólo pensar un poco.



> En muchas ocasiones hemos vivido la impotencia de ver residentes nerviosos y humillados por tenerse que hacer sus necesidades encima en un salón común, incluso tener que estar lleno de heces con sus compañeros hasta la hora de acostarles. Las jornadas son de siete horas y la noche de diez, en las que también hay que prestar otras atenciones: comidas, hidratación, levantarles, acostarles, colocar ropa, recoger habitaciones, suministrar medicamentos, atención y asistencia en caso de alguna urgencia, actividades, paseos, atención a las familias, cambios de habitaciones, registros de cuidados (importantísimos para las inspecciones)…


----------



## Plasta (24 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El deber del hijo desde las cavernas es cuidar a los padres. Salvo si han sido unos hijo putas contigo.




Venía a decir lo mismo.

En este país hay la cultura de tener que cuidar a tus mayores aunque hayan sido unos hijos de pvta contigo que no tiene ningún sentido.

El amor es lo único por lo que debes cuidar de tus padres.

Si papá tenía la mano larga, o si como padre era como tener una figura de cerámica en casa o mamá se pasó su vida gastándose su futuro y de los suyos en el bingo por poner un ejemplo de abuelos solitarios de hoy en día, que no esperen ahora mimos y que les limpien el culo.


----------



## INE (24 Jul 2022)

spica dijo:


> Hombre debería haber añadido estadísticamente.
> 
> Hace 150 años la gente se moría con 57-58 años, que pasaran de 70 eran excepciones.



No. La esperanza de vida era más baja por la alta mortalidad infantil, pero una vez superado el primer año de vida vivían como ahora. Ten en cuenta que si tú vives 80 años y yo muero al mes de vida la media de lo vivido son 40 años, así se calcula la esperanza de vida.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (24 Jul 2022)

Y que hacen exactamente con los viejos en los paises nordicos?


----------



## Ringbell (24 Jul 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Y que hacen exactamente con los viejos en los paises nordicos?



¿Te refieres donde existe menos crisis? Aquí y en otras partes vendisteis el futuro de vuestros hijos y ahora pretendeis que cuiden de vosotros.

Lo siento pero las consecuencias afectan a TODOS, y los vejestorios no vais a ser una excepción, de hecho disfruto viendo como estáis acojonados porque la habéis cagado, que antes bien que os reíais cuando las víctimas eran solo los jóvenes eh

En otras circunstancias vuestros hijos tendrían trabajo, casa y nietos que os tuviesen distraídos, pero como os molaba mucho vender industria fuera, exigir 200 títulos para el trabajo más básico y reiros de la desesperación de vuestra prole al mismo tiempo que alababais a los hijos de los inmigrantes y los contratábais demoralizando a los vuestros pues tenéis a los hijos apenas sobreviviendo. Se os acabó el chollo, dinosaurios.

Pues ahora a joderse, os pudrís solos o intentáis sobrevivir a las palizas de la Remedios Gonzáles en las residencias.

Es lo que hay.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Jul 2022)

Ringbell dijo:


> Uy sí, ver todos esos suicidios de hombres jóvenes esclavizados que no tienen vida merece la pena por hacer sonreír a un viejo que ya vivió su vida y que debería tener suficiente dinero para pagarse una enfermera y tiene el internet para tener todas las distracciones del mundo. Ver a japoneses trabajando 12 horas y después está obligados a comer con el jefe boomer, porque todo sea porque el viejales esté entretenido.
> 
> Los viejos deberían aprender a ser más independientes, no tienen amigos?



Casi nadie tiene amigos verdaderos.


----------



## bladu (24 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Alguien me dijo una vez que las personas son como el vino, con la edad el buen vino mejora, el malo se pica y se vuelve vinagre.



Eso es . El que de joven ha sido un tirano y gruñon cuando sea anciano va su carácter no habrá mejorado precisamente


----------



## bladu (24 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El que es gruñón en la vejez, ya lo era de antes.



Con la salvedsd que de anciano todavía es más gruñón e insoportable. El ser humano a partir de una determianda edad involuciona . Nos pasa a todos. Si eras de acarscter agradable en la vez aunque estés algo más gruñón seguirás siendo tratable


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Me encantan estos hilos optimistas y alegres para empezar el fin de semana



No deja de ser una realidad. Es como no querer pensar en la muerte. Todos pensamos que vamos a llegar a la vejez frescos como una rosa, pero la realidad dista mucho de eso. Con 40 ya empiezan algunos problemas de salud y va empeorando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Eso es . El que de joven ha sido un tirano y gruñon cuando sea anciano va su carácter no habrá mejorado precisamente



Más bien el que ha tenido una vida jodida va a llegar jodido y el que ha tenido una vida fácil pues no llega tan cascado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Para eso a los 23/24 años se ha de ser padre. Dudo que te dejen preñar a una diez años menor.



Es que lo lógico es emparejarse en la adolescencia/juventud y tener hijos antes de los 30, pero con las mujeres actuales eso es imposible.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Una mujer solo hace algo si obtiene un beneficio con ello.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Nuevo modelo de residencias: si no hay personal, no hay cuidados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que está claro es que los boomers ya están aquí y que las residencias van a ser imprescindibles. Habrá que hacer tantas como colegios.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

¿Algo que alegar?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Casi nadie tiene amigos verdaderos.



NADIE tiene hamijos verdaderos.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (24 Jul 2022)

Ringbell dijo:


> ¿Te refieres donde existe menos crisis? Aquí y en otras partes vendisteis el futuro de vuestros hijos y ahora pretendeis que cuiden de vosotros.
> 
> Lo siento pero las consecuencias afectan a TODOS, y los vejestorios no vais a ser una excepción, de hecho disfruto viendo como estáis acojonados porque la habéis cagado, que antes bien que os reíais cuando las víctimas eran solo los jóvenes eh
> 
> ...



Pero por que me hablas como a un boomer si soy un millenial, que tengo 39 años tio! Yo ne he vendido el futuro de ningun hijo. Si ni siquiera puedo aspirara tener una casa y una mujer por el mundo globalista que me han dejado los langostas? Anda y respondeme la pregunta, qué modelo mágico tienen en los paises nórdicos para los viejos?


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> No. La esperanza de vida era más baja por la alta mortalidad infantil, pero una vez superado el primer año de vida vivían como ahora. Ten en cuenta que si tú vives 80 años y yo muero al mes de vida la media de lo vivido son 40 años, así se calcula la esperanza de vida.



La idea que expresas es correcta, pero los que superaban la infancia (no sólo el primer año) no vivián como ahora. Morían bastantes a partir de los 50 por enfermedades: riñón, hígado, infecciones (no había antibióticos), peritonitis, accidentes… antes llegaban a los 60 o 60 y tantos, y una enfermedad grave se llevaba a muchos por delante. Ahora si se supera “el bache”, se tiran 10 o 20 años hasta el siguiente. Hay estudios sobre romanos relevantes, y venían a virvir unos 71 años en promedio (hasta el famoso bache de los 70). Se hizo un estudio similar con gente ilustre entre 1850 y 1949 y la media era prácticamente la misma.

Algunos emperadores romanos longevos morían de 60 y tantos, y era la gente mejor alimentada y cuidada de la época. Algunos más, pero la esperanza de vida de los romanos, contando los relevantes y los llanos del pueblo (descontando lo que comentas) andaría por los 60 años. Hasta mediados del siglo XX no se pegó el subidón. De los 70-75 a los 5-10-15 años que dan de extra los cuidados médicos modernos. (Bueno, hasta la plandemia al menos).


----------



## Skywalker22 (24 Jul 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Una cosa es estar con viejos un rato -y más si te pagan-, y otra convivir con ellos.
> Le cambié los pañales a mis hijos cuando eran bebés, también le limpié el culo a mi padre, al que adoraba, alguna vez.
> No hay color.



Supongo que si hay cariño, todo cambia. Todo se hace más llevadero.
Y luego es como todo, hay ancianos adorables y los hay detestables, igual pasa con los niños y con los adultos.


----------



## Fausto1880 (24 Jul 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Los biegos en su gran mayoría cobran una pensión de mierda.
> 
> Muy verde andas si te crees el cuento del voto.



No me lo creo. Lo he visto. Suelo estar de apoderado en las elecciones. Los jubilados son votos del PSOE. A lo más, del PP.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (24 Jul 2022)

Hay viejos muy bien conservados, lo importante no es tanto la edad como la salud.

Ya sabes aquello que dicen:_ *"La salud es un estado transitorio y preocupante, del que no cabe esperar nada bueno"*_


----------



## OYeah (24 Jul 2022)

Un pueblo no es una tribu ni in clan. Son familias separadas con odios ancestrales en los que alimentan sus frustraciones y aburrimiento.

No tiene nada que ver.


Una tribu o clan TIENE LOS MISMOS FINES Y PROPÓSITOS, Y MÁS IMPORTANTE AÚN, LOS MISMOS ENEMIGOS. TODOS EN EL CLAN O TRIBU REMAN POR VENCER AL ENEMIGO COMÚN. O POR MEDRAR EN TERRITORIO HOSTIL.

El interés une mucho.


----------



## luron (24 Jul 2022)

Está claro que la educación no le caracteriza.
Esa familia es muy católica y el propio enfermo manifestó en su momento (al inicio de la enfermedad y sabiendo en qué situación acabaría) su voluntad de vivir hasta que le llegue su hora.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (24 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Un pueblo no es una tribu ni in clan. Son familias separadas con odios ancestrales en los que alimentan sus frustraciones y aburrimiento.
> 
> No tiene nada que ver.
> 
> ...



Exacto.
Mis padres por ejemplo huyeron del pueblo y su ambiente opresivo y no mantuvieron grupo de amigos. Salieron del pueblo y el pueblo de ellos , aunque nos sigue tirando la casa familiar y los recuerdos, pero nada más.
Mi madre siempre lo explica como que hay gente que en una ciudad no es nadie y en el pueblo les consideran alguien y les gusta ser reconocidos.
Vivir en un pueblo es infumable.


----------



## McNulty (24 Jul 2022)

Además es una generación que se debe aburrir cosa mala.

No tienen hobbies ni intereses propios porque se han pasado la vida esclavizados.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Jul 2022)

A los 60 no se le considera a nadie tercera edad en ningun puto sitio del mundo, vamos a dejarnos de hostias.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Jul 2022)

Yo no veo la vejez como un drama para nada. No tiene por que serlo. 

Esta claro que hay un componente de genetica y un componente de buena o mala suerte contra el que no se puede hacer nada, pero quitando eso de la ecuacion ("al que le toca, le toca...") la vejez puede ser un periodo cojonudisimo de serenidad, de felicidad y de bienestar. Hay que currarselo, eso si. El gimnasio es importante; levantar hierros y hacer aerobicos tres o cuatro veces a la semana. Controlar el estres y el mal humor, comer bien (saber cocinar), rodearte de tu gente (la importancia de la familia y de los hijos), tener inquietudes intelectuales y espirituales. Ir lo justo al medico, tomar solo los medicamentos imprescindibles. 

Se puede llegar a viejo y seguir leyendo, seguir yendo a museos, seguir disfrutando de la musica y del cine, seguir disfrutando de tu equipo favorito, seguir hablando con tu gente, seguir cuidando de ellos y dejarte cuidar por ellos. Yo tengo ahora 44 y la verdad es que no creo que alguien de 74, estando bien, tenga necesariamente menor calidad de vida de la que tengo yo. Me da la impresion que mucha gente joven piensa que la vida se acaba a los 30 o algo...la vida sigue, cojones, y uno puede (y, si me apurais, debe) seguir reinventandose todos los dias, a los 30, a los 40, a los 50 y a los 90. Siempre hay cosas que aprender, descubrir y disfrutar. Vivid y no os preocupeis tanto.


----------



## XRL (24 Jul 2022)

si solo hace falta recordar el tik tok de 2 furcias de 20-25 riéndose de una abuela

encima para subirlo y que las miren miles de personas

en las residencias y hospitales está lleno de psicópatas,sean hombres o mujeres,a mi no me jodas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> si solo hace falta recordar el tik tok de 2 furcias de 20-25 riéndose de una abuela
> 
> encima para subirlo y que las miren miles de personas
> 
> en las residencias y hospitales está lleno de psicópatas,sean hombres o mujeres,a mi no me jodas



Tiene mucho que ver con el respeto a los demás y que cuando uno es joven cree que es Superman y que jamás va a envejecer. A medida que envejeces entiendes mucho más las decisiones que tomaron tus padres y muchas otras personas a quienes considerabas viejos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Jul 2022)

¿Yo por qué? Puto retrasado. No tengo que soñar nada pedazo de gilipollas, en ese aspecto ya he cumplido. Lo mismo eres tú el que tienes que aplicarte el cuento "chortino" por mis cojones.

Lo que es normal y natural siempre lo ha sido. La familia vivía toda junta y unas generaciones se complementaban con otras. La gente no tenía pájaros en la cabeza y sabían lo que había. Otra cosa es la panda de neuróticos y malparidos que os habéis juntado ahora. Que no tenéis solución, ni de una forma ni de otra.

Buscarse una tipa mucho más joven para preñarla es de sentido común. Las añosas para unos cuantos polvos y mandarlas a tomar por culo. Nadie invierte recursos o dinero en mercancía que ya está fuera del mercado hace tiempo.


----------



## loveisintheair (24 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Supongo que si hay cariño, todo cambia. Todo se hace más llevadero.
> Y luego es como todo, hay ancianos adorables y los hay detestables, igual pasa con los niños y con los adultos.



Sí, pero los niños huelen bien (a vida).
Los viejos huelen a muerte.


----------



## mvpower (24 Jul 2022)

La peor cosa que existe son los impresentables escorias de negro y verde.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> No. La esperanza de vida era más baja por la alta mortalidad infantil, pero una vez superado el primer año de vida vivían como ahora. Ten en cuenta que si tú vives 80 años y yo muero al mes de vida la media de lo vivido son 40 años, así se calcula la esperanza de vida.



actualmente calculada a partir de los 15 años, la esperanza de vida en todo el planeta tienden a converger, es de suponer que es a partir de esa edad cuando antiguamente, salvo accidentes (que sí mataban más que ahora por obvias razones) y guerras, vivirían más o menos igual si disponían de alimentos suficientes toda su vida, como demuestran las zonas azules, poblaciones tradicionalmente longevas en todo el planeta.


----------



## INE (24 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> actualmente calculada a partir de los 15 años, la esperanza de vida en todo el planeta tienden a converger, es de suponer que es a partir de esa edad cuando antiguamente, salvo accidentes (que sí mataban más que ahora por obvias razones) y guerras, vivirían más o menos igual si disponían de alimentos suficientes toda su vida, como demuestran las zonas azules, poblaciones tradicionalmente longevas en todo el planeta.



Cierto, descontando guerras, accidentes y muertes
violentas en general la esperanza de vida no era tan
diferente a la actual.


----------



## Skywalker22 (24 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Cierto, descontando guerras, accidentes y muertes
> violentas en general la esperanza de vida no era tan
> diferente a la actual.



No hace tanto tiempo, un porcentaje importante de niños no sobrevivía a la infancia.
Y un porcentaje nada desdeñable de mujeres moría en el parto.
Los accidentes de trabajo suponían un porcentaje nada desdeñable de muertes masculinas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Jul 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Sí, pero los niños huelen bien (a vida).
> Los viejos huelen a muerte.



O a manteca.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Jul 2022)

O sin que nadie se entere hasta que los vecinos llamen a la policia quejandose del olor cadaverico.


----------



## OYeah (24 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo no veo la vejez como un drama para nada. No tiene por que serlo.
> 
> Esta claro que hay un componente de genetica y un componente de buena o mala suerte contra el que no se puede hacer nada, pero quitando eso de la ecuacion ("al que le toca, le toca...") la vejez puede ser un periodo cojonudisimo de serenidad, de felicidad y de bienestar. Hay que currarselo, eso si. El gimnasio es importante; levantar hierros y hacer aerobicos tres o cuatro veces a la semana. Controlar el estres y el mal humor, comer bien (saber cocinar), rodearte de tu gente (la importancia de la familia y de los hijos), tener inquietudes intelectuales y espirituales. Ir lo justo al medico, tomar solo los medicamentos imprescindibles.
> 
> Se puede llegar a viejo y seguir leyendo, seguir yendo a museos, seguir disfrutando de la musica y del cine, seguir disfrutando de tu equipo favorito, seguir hablando con tu gente, seguir cuidando de ellos y dejarte cuidar por ellos. Yo tengo ahora 44 y la verdad es que no creo que alguien de 74, estando bien, tenga necesariamente menor calidad de vida de la que tengo yo. Me da la impresion que mucha gente joven piensa que la vida se acaba a los 30 o algo...la vida sigue, cojones, y uno puede (y, si me apurais, debe) seguir reinventandose todos los dias, a los 30, a los 40, a los 50 y a los 90. Siempre hay cosas que aprender, descubrir y disfrutar. Vivid y no os preocupeis tanto.





siento decirte que ddesconoces completamente lo que conlleva la vejez.


----------



## Sibarita (25 Jul 2022)

Hay mucha gente que es incapaz de estar solo, a eso añadido ser viejo, tener achaques y alguna enfermedad. Es raro el que se muere tranquilamente en su casa durmiendo plácidamente

Lo normal es que sufras algún ataque al corazón, alguna caída o algo peor. No es que te quedes muerto en dos minutos.

El problema con esto es que luego alguien tiene que desocupar la vivienda, hacerse cargo de lo que hay allí y de la limpieza y desinfección. Como los casos van vertiginosamente en aumento quizás dentro de 10 años sea un auténtico quebradero de cabeza para muchos países.

Sin contar con el que vive con mascotas…


----------



## Mexa (25 Jul 2022)

@GT5


----------



## OYeah (25 Jul 2022)

Me hace mucha gracia los que no le ven problema a envejecer. Y los que dicen que cuidándose a los 80 todavía puedes pegar carreras por ahí.

Whisful thinking.

Un simple dolor de huesos por artrosis, solo eso, artrosis, nada más grave, y veréis lo que os parece envejecer. Con dinero o sin dinero, que hasta el mismo Julito anda diciendo que lo cambiaría todo por volver a los 16 años.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Me hace mucha gracia los que no le ven problema a envejecer. Y los que dicen que cuidándose a los 80 todavía puedes pegar carreras por ahí.
> 
> Whisful thinking.
> 
> Un simple dolor de huesos por artrosis, solo eso, artrosis, nada más grave, y veréis lo que os parece envejecer. Con dinero o sin dinero, que hasta el mismo Julito anda diciendo que lo cambiaría todo por volver a los 16 años.



la artrosis está fuertemente correlacionada con la dieta que lleves.

A ver si ahora resulta que es imposible llegar a viejo bien, o los que he visto yo que con 85 años se hacían 30 km diarios en bicicleta eran fantasmas.

Los que lo flipan sois los que no ven más que calamidades inevitables, pero claro, si te has ido a kakunar por motu propio, pues normal que despienses así.

No hay nada garantizado en esta vida, se trata de aumentar las probabilidades. Y el no drogarse, beber, no vacunarse DE NADA NUNCA, lactancia prolongada, comer adecuadamente, etc, efectivamente aumenta MUCHO las probabilidades de que tengas una vida LONGEVA Y SANA, y por tanto activa y funcional hasta el final.


----------



## Sardónica (25 Jul 2022)

Exactamente. La vejez en Occidente es dura por el desprecio, falta de respeto e indiferencia que hay hacia los mayores.
Abandonarlos en asilos en aberrante.


----------



## OYeah (25 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la artrosis está fuertemente correlacionada con la dieta que lleves.
> 
> A ver si ahora resulta que es imposible llegar a viejo bien, o los que he visto yo que con 85 años se hacían 30 km diarios en bicicleta eran fantasmas.
> 
> ...




Dios mio.....


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jul 2022)

Lo suyo sería crear miniciudades de esas de vacaciones donde meter a los ancianos y que salgan ellos a la calle, entren, compren sus cosas.... Que sigan valiéndose por sí mismos. 

O rehabilitar los pueblos y ponerlos ahí a vivir. 
Ycrear puestos de trabajo . 

Lo de meterlos en un edificio ahí encerrados normal que acaben muchos demenciados y mal antes de tiempo. Ahí debería ser solo ya cuando no queda otra alternativa. Es triste que alguien que anda y aún está medio bien acabe en esos sitios.


----------



## pepeleches (25 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> No. La esperanza de vida era más baja por la alta mortalidad infantil, pero una vez superado el primer año de vida vivían como ahora. Ten en cuenta que si tú vives 80 años y yo muero al mes de vida la media de lo vivido son 40 años, así se calcula la esperanza de vida.



Sí, claro que influye la mortalidad infantil. Es una estadística...Pero ni de coña hace 50 años la gente llegaba a esa alegría a los 70, 80, 90. E incluso con esa salud.

No solo era cuestiones médicas (obviamente vitales...), es que hablamos de que la desnutrición durante décadas deja el cuerpo con secuelas. Y en España entre la guerra y luego los 40-50, pues acumuló 25 años (o más...) donde la gente no comía nada bien. De hecho era ese estereotipo de español bajito, en el momento en que (décadas más tarde) empezamos a alimentarnos bien, la talla media creció una burrada en muy poco tiempo

Pero es que luego están también las condiciones de trabajo. Sí, el sedentarismo es malo, pero estar todo el día en el campo, en la mina, en la fábrica con substancias peligrosas (que ahora estarían completamente prohibidas), muchas más horas de las que imaginamos, también desgasta y mucho. 

O el alcohol y el tabaco, que antes estaba tolerado a otros extremos. 

Y es que si ves fotos de otras épocas, como veas a tu bisabuelo en la mili aparentará tener 40 años. Y cuando tenga 40, aparentará casi 70. 

La medicina estaba en pañales en comparación a la actual (tanto la tecnología como su expansión....), pero es que las condiciones de casi todo lo demás no eran nada buenas.


----------



## pepeleches (25 Jul 2022)

Sisí, estamos de acuerdo. Para un abuelo moverse y ser independiente se basa en que tenga la suficiente movilidad. 

Yo que he vivido que la anterior generación se vuelva mayor, he podido comprobar que quien no se cuida nada tiene problemas. Y también que el que llega a los 70 y le sobra mucho, suele hacerle caso al médico cuando le da un susto gordo. 

El problema es que entonces se pone a perder peso, y se quedan prácticamente sin músculo, y pierden toda la movilidad. 

Creo que justamente eso que nombras (fuerza y flexibilidad) es lo vital. Alimentarte de forma razonable (sin renunciar a nada, pero cuidándote...), y ser activo. Incluso recuerdo cuando iba en tiempos a nadar ver a auténticos vejestorios que hacían sus largos y su aquagym, y estaban frescos como lechugas. En comparación a otros de su edad, era como si tuvieran 25 años menos de vitalidad.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (25 Jul 2022)

Vida social plena me parece un oxímoron.

Mi tío el alicatador era el master del bar, buen empleo, cazador y mucho dinero con no demasiado esfuerzo, en la construcción. Fue prejubilarse y verlo salir con la cabeza gacha del bar.


----------



## Fausto1880 (25 Jul 2022)

Sólo los que tengan suerte. Yo veo que cada vez son más los descuidados por todos.


----------



## Fausto1880 (25 Jul 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Exactamente. La vejez en Occidente es dura por el desprecio, falta de respeto e indiferencia que hay hacia los mayores.
> Abandonarlos en asilos en aberrante.



Cierto, pero es inevitable.
Las mujeres hoy mayores consideraron suficiente en su juventud tener uno, dos o ningún hijo. Tirando alto, tres o cuatro. Así no hay familia suficiente para apoyarlas/aguantarlas en la vejez.


----------



## Fausto1880 (25 Jul 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Sí, claro que influye la mortalidad infantil. Es una estadística...Pero ni de coña hace 50 años la gente llegaba a esa alegría a los 70, 80, 90. E incluso con esa salud.
> 
> No solo era cuestiones médicas (obviamente vitales...), es que hablamos de que la desnutrición durante décadas deja el cuerpo con secuelas. Y en España entre la guerra y luego los 40-50, pues acumuló 25 años (o más...) donde la gente no comía nada bien. De hecho era ese estereotipo de español bajito, en el momento en que (décadas más tarde) empezamos a alimentarnos bien, la talla media creció una burrada en muy poco tiempo
> 
> ...



Las estadísticas actuales sobre natalidad no valen nada. Se olvidan de la parte del león: los numerosos abortos y los más numerosos filicidios.
Lo de la desnutrición durante 25 años es una trola. Afectó durante unos pocos años y a una parte relativamente pequeña de la población. La falta de estatura depende más del ejercicio duro en la infancia, que osifica los huesos, que de la dieta. Mi padre era más bajo que yo pero igual de fuerte, o más. Jamás se quejó de haber pasado hambre, porque no la pasó. Nacido en 1936. En el tajo con el padre desde los ocho años.


----------



## JimTonic (25 Jul 2022)

yo lo que veo muchas veces, es que las personas con 80 quieren seguir viviendo como si tuvieran 40. Y no se preparan nada. Ya no decimos nada a nivvel fisico o genetico, sino simplemente que con 80 años no estas para gestionar 5 casas, estar de vacaciones 3 meses recorriendote la peninsula con el coche, ir a la playa y a hacer la compra cargando 30 kilos en leche..No hacerte ni una radiografia o analises, etc etc


Con 80 años si llegamos, y tengo 3 en la familia con esa edad y mas que estan perfectos y se valen, pero no han pensado mucho como querian vivir cuando no tenian a nadie al lado para llevarles el coche, y de un dia para otro se han encontrado con el lio de como gestionar casas a 500 km cuando not engo coche, o que hago en madrid con la ola de calor sino puedo salir a la casa de la sierra porque tardo 90 min en ir y alli esta todo sucio y no tengo internet ni se opedir para que me lleven los pedidos alli...



es decir, preparate una casa donde vayas a vivir, preparatela bien, con comodidades, que no sea muy grande ni muy pequeña, esa casa mejor si estas cerca de gente conocida, aunque con 80 años ya pocos vas a tener.
Esa casa debe ser facil de limpiar, debe ser facil para alguien venir y sacarte de la cama y meterte en la ducha, si tu no puedes hacerlo.
Debes tener dinero ahorrado para que alguien venga todos los dias a tu casa si tienes problemas de mobilidad
Los viajes sin coche, te vas a un hotel, y te pillas el hotel en mediod e la ciudad, que la puedas ver, traslado en taxi . 
Y sobre todo tener la tranquilidad de que has vivido, porque lo que mata a la gente de 80 son lasganas de haber hecho cosas y ahora ya no pueden
Y leer, habituarte a leer, un viejo en casa que quiera leer, es lo mas maravilloso para el. Una persona que no ha leido un libro en su vida, estar encerrado viendo la tele pues puede ser horrible (o no quien sabe)


Mucha gente se piensa que va a poder vender el piso de un dia para otro, porque nunca ha vendido uno. O se piensa que van a tener a una persona decente que no les va a robar las joyas de un dia para otro que les limpie el piso, o se ponen a pensar de un dia para otro como es su vida sin coche y sin poder desplazarse, cuando no saben pedir un taxi, Y esas cosas como en todo, esas decisiones, no hay que tomarlas en caliente


----------



## pepeleches (25 Jul 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Lo de la desnutrición durante 25 años es una trola. Afectó durante unos pocos años y a una parte relativamente pequeña de la población. La falta de estatura depende más del ejercicio duro en la infancia, que osifica los huesos, que de la dieta. Mi padre era más bajo que yo pero igual de fuerte, o más. Jamás se quejó de haber pasado hambre, porque no la pasó. Nacido en 1936. En el tajo con el padre desde los ocho años.



¿Trola? Coge una cartilla de racionamiento y échale un vistazo. Estuvieron en vigor hasta el año 53. Nada más y nada menos que 14 años. 

Mi padre nació antes, igual que lógicamente gran parte de mi anterior generación. Dependiendo de dónde estaban (pueblo o ciudad establecía bastante la diferencia...) podría ser distinto, pero no era algo precisamente marginal. 

Te aseguro que si cualquiera de nosotros tuviera que llevar la dieta que un español llevaba en 1.947 o en 1.952, te aseguro que fliparíamos en colores. Y que no anunciarían pastillas para adelgazar. 

El aguinaldo tiene su origen en Roma. Y que en España hubo una ley en los 40 que obligaba a las empresas a dar unos días de sueldo en navidades, para compensar el alza de los precios. 

Pero que había un aguinaldo en especie que durante la postguerra a veces era...leche, garbanzos. Lo de meter jamón o dulces, o ya las delicatessen modernas, fue simplemente porque había cambiado la realidad. Y eso lo he oído de primera mano, a más de una persona. O como la familia que vivía en el pueblo y tenía más posibilidades de comer bien, traían 'cargamentos' cuando venían a la ciudad.

Coño, que el entretenimiento suele ser reflejo de la realidad, incluso con censura. ¿Te suena Carpanta? Un tío que soñaba con comerse un pollo. O mira películas españolas de los 50 o incluso primeros de los 60, como reflejan el espíritu del buscavidas y muertodehambre, que se le hace la boca agua viendo al de al lado comerse un bocadillo. 

Esa realidad reflejada en literatura, cine y hasta tebeos no tendría sentido alguno si no estuviera basada en una realidad social.


----------



## kikelon (25 Jul 2022)

La vejez no es buena o mala, es lo que hay, es la vida y los límites de un organismo vivo. El objetivo no debería ser vivir más sino llegar con más calidad de vida. No dentro de mucho será normal vivir 100 años pero habrá que ver a que coste, es MUY importante no acabar siendo dependiente, si te tienes que morir que sea viviendo tu vida normalmente con independencia.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Jul 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> La vejez no es buena o mala, es lo que hay, es la vida y los límites de un organismo vivo. El objetivo no debería ser vivir más sino llegar con más calidad de vida. No dentro de mucho será normal vivir 100 años pero *habrá que ver a que coste*, es MUY importante no acabar siendo dependiente, si te tienes que morir que sea viviendo tu vida normalmente con independencia.



Repito anecdota pero muy resumida (y real) Ya tiene unos años. Prepandemia. Caida de mi madre, requiere protesis de cadera (86 años en aquel momento). Compañera de habitacion , señora de 102 con lo mismo, las dos pendientes de operacion. La señora de premio un alzheimer de aquellos que la tenian que tener atada a la cama (menudas 3 noches nos dio). Sin hijos (un par se sobrinos que venian cuando podian, no mucho). Domingo noche, Cuarto Milenio en la TV de la habitacion, el amigo Iker hablando de la inmortalidad y de que ibamos a vivir muchos mas años. Yo mirando la pantalla y cagandome en el pensando "si, coño, inmortales, a que precio".


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Jul 2022)

Correcto. Si lo sabre yo. Muchos ejercicios para retrasar lo inevitable. Si te gusta la musica, comprate una guitarrilla o un tecladillo


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Las residencias, generalizadas, como en esta época, son producto del Fiat.
> 
> Como las vacaciones tal y como se conciben hoy día, con 60 o 70 años de existencia.
> 
> ...



Entiendes mal lo que es vacaciones. Si vacaciones es ir a un hotel o viaje, pues son relativamente nuevas. Si vacaciones es descansar uno o más días en familia,comiendo y bebiendo son anteriores a la revolución industrial que las paro .

En el campo los domingos eran sagrados y muchos partían el sábado para ir a la casa de X/ la playa / el río y todos los domingos eran una fiesta, cada uno traía sus bebidas, alcoholes , embutidos, fruta... 

Salían más de 50 veces al año


----------



## spica (25 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> No. La esperanza de vida era más baja por la alta mortalidad infantil, pero una vez superado el primer año de vida vivían como ahora. Ten en cuenta que si tú vives 80 años y yo muero al mes de vida la media de lo vivido son 40 años, así se calcula la esperanza de vida.



Jajajaja.

Yaaa, antes todos estos que ahora viven con tratamientos cronicos, con protesis, con cuidadores 24/7, vivian sanotes hasta los 80.
Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jul 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> O sin que nadie se entere hasta que los vecinos llamen a la policia quejandose del olor cadaverico.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (25 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Entiendes mal lo que es vacaciones. Si vacaciones es ir a un hotel o viaje, pues son relativamente nuevas. Si vacaciones es descansar uno o más días en familia,comiendo y bebiendo son anteriores a la revolución industrial que las paro .
> 
> En el campo los domingos eran sagrados y muchos partían el sábado para ir a la casa de X/ la playa / el río y todos los domingos eran una fiesta, cada uno traía sus bebidas, alcoholes , embutidos, fruta...
> 
> Salían más de 50 veces al año



A lo primero me refiero

En otro post digo que la primera guia de viaje es inglesa de 1900 y algo, dirigida a alta burguesía

Todo esto es anti natural, lo que estamos viendo, millones de personas encerradas en hormigón atraídas por una renta superior y que necesitan tomar vacaciones

Lo que dices al final es así


----------



## spica (25 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> En otro post digo que la primera guia de viaje es inglesa de 1900 y algo, dirigida a alta burguesía



Y de antes.
Guia Bradshaw, como la que anda Michael Portillo en su programa de TV.
Guía Bradshaw - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

A finales del 19 ya habia yates y clubs, la revista Motor Boating comienza a editarse en 1906, a principios del s20 ya habia cruceros de larga duracion, tanto como Francia-Nueva Caledonia.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> A lo primero me refiero
> 
> En otro post digo que la primera guia de viaje es inglesa de 1900 y algo, dirigida a alta burguesía
> 
> ...



OT: Je. Me acabo d acordar de esto:


----------



## spica (25 Jul 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Me acabo d acordar de esto:


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Jul 2022)

spica dijo:


>



Que yo sepa, hay dos peliculas sobre su hundimiento, una,  Darkness Fell on Gotenhafen (Noche de Angustia) de los 50. Esta la tengo en algun disco duro.

Luego hay una miniserie que no he podido localizar , Die Gustloff . Probablemente ni se haya emitido en Ispain. Si alguien la encuentra parad escarga....


----------



## spica (25 Jul 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Que yo sepa, hay dos peliculas sobre su hundimiento, una, Darkness Fell on Gotenhafen (Noche de Angustia) de los 50. Esta la tengo en algun disco duro.
> 
> Luego hay una miniserie que no he podido localizar , Die Gustloff . Probablemente ni se haya emitido en Ispain. Si alguien la encuentra parad escarga....



En su dia lei un capitulo de un libro sobre el barco.

Se construyo para dar vacaciones a los trabajadores destacados del Reich, hizo algun crucero a Madeira y despues desde Italia donde llegaban los alemanes en tren.

Por cierto barco diesel-electrico todo un adelanto para la epoca.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Jul 2022)

spica dijo:


> En su dia lei un capitulo de un libro sobre el barco.
> 
> Se construyo para dar vacaciones a los trabajadores destacados del Reich, hizo algun crucero a Madeira y despues desde Italia donde llegaban los alemanes en tren.
> 
> Por cierto barco diesel-electrico todo un adelanto para la epoca.



buen libro:


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Jul 2022)

Que no, no sé porque no investigamos un poco antes de decir sandeces.


----------



## EL PeRRo. (25 Jul 2022)

spica dijo:


> Jajajaja.
> 
> Yaaa, antes todos estos que ahora viven con tratamientos cronicos, con protesis, con cuidadores 24/7, vivian sanotes hasta los 80.
> Lo que hay que leer.



Pues si amigo, pues si

Mirate a que edad murieron personajes historicos como el duque de alba etc...

Morian a los 70 y pico y a los 60 aun estabam por los campos de batalla de europa dando espadazos

Y te hablo de hace 450 años.

Platon murio con 80 tacos en la grecia de hace 2300 años


Estais muy engañados con los "avances" de la medicina. Pero bastante


----------



## PA\BE (25 Jul 2022)

Conversación de ayer con mi suegro (70a):

Suegro-¿Todavía fumas?
Pabe- Si.
S- Fumar reduce mucho la esperanza de vida.

P- ¿Le apetece un chupito de whisky?
S- No, no.
P- Si yo no fumase, y no bebiese... creo que es cuando explotaría de verdad.
S -Pues yo ni fumo, ni bebo...

Interviene la suegra:
- Ni lo otro TAMPOCO. NI LO OTRO.

Hay humillaciones asociadas a la edad que personalmente yo preferiría evitar.


----------



## spica (25 Jul 2022)

PA\BE dijo:


> Conversación de ayer con mi suegro (70a):
> 
> Suegro-¿Todavía fumas?
> Pabe- Si.
> ...



Jajaja, ¿y las fotos de la suegra donde están?

Igual es un cachalote.


----------



## PA\BE (25 Jul 2022)

spica dijo:


> Jajaja, ¿y las fotos de la suegra donde están?
> Igual es un cachalote.



No es el caso.
Queda feo decirlo pero tiene unas buenas tetas, como la hija.
El rostro del hombre fue todo un poema.
Agachó la cabeza y no dijo nada.

Me hizo reflexionar que las grannies todavía necesitan que se las follen de vez en cuando.


----------



## pandillero (25 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



Tú a lo que te refieres no es a la vejez sino a la enfermedad.
Yo tengo 65 años hago ejercicio físico moderadamente, estoy en mi peso ideal, tengo una mujer de 43 que está de buen ver y follamos. Hace tiempo dejé el tabaco y bebo moderadamente.
Tengo muchas cosas que hacer, el día no me dá para más.
La vejez es una jodienda vas perdiendo facultades poco a poco y hay que adaptarse a lo que tienes, pero tú estás hablando de enfermos.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Que no, no sé porque no investigamos un poco antes de decir sandeces.



Qur no es inevitable, que no es retrasable?

me interesa cualquier cosa que ayude a entender la artrosis, por la cuenta que me trae (hasta los eggs de los nódulos de Heberden)


----------



## ElMatareyes (25 Jul 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Mi abuelo en el campo, figura atlética. Vicio un carajillo diario. Hasta el día de su muerte mi abuela le contó a mi madre que le follaba a 1 o 2 veces por semana. Dan crédito de eso mis 9 tíos.



Pellejo contra pellejo...

Sexo despues de los 70 deberia estar penado x ley


----------



## Tufo a Pies (25 Jul 2022)

Sí, es una mierda, sobre todo si llegas cascao enfermo solo y con actitud negativa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jul 2022)

PA\BE dijo:


> No es el caso.
> Queda feo decirlo pero tiene unas buenas tetas, como la hija.
> El rostro del hombre fue todo un poema.
> Agachó la cabeza y no dijo nada.
> ...



Las mujeres son crueles a todas las edades.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Jul 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Qur no es inevitable, que no es retrasable?
> 
> me interesa cualquier cosa que ayude a entender la artrosis, por la cuenta que me trae (hasta los eggs de los nódulos de Heberden)



que no es inevitable, en absoluto


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Jul 2022)

PA\BE dijo:


> No es el caso.
> Queda feo decirlo pero tiene unas buenas tetas, como la hija.
> El rostro del hombre fue todo un poema.
> Agachó la cabeza y no dijo nada.
> ...











Wu Zetian - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





esta concubina que llegó a emperatriz de la China, según la leyenda no pensaba más que en follar hasta casi su muerte con 80 añazos.

La posibilidad está ahí, aunque lo suyo es que a partir de ciertas edades los viejos se olviden del sexo y empleen sus energía a cosas más urgentes a esas edades.

Pero alguna pareja habrá que se lleve bien y conecten a ese nivel a esas edades, pero mejor no imaginárselo, como nuestros padres concibiéndonos.

Nuevamente, si el hombre se cuida, puede llegar a ser activo toda su vida.


----------



## Primitivo (25 Jul 2022)

Son las consecuencias de vivir en un matriarcado, sin clan ni orden y jerarquía, no hay nada.


----------



## Rescatador (25 Jul 2022)

Ringbell dijo:


> ¿Te refieres donde existe menos crisis? Aquí y en otras partes vendisteis el futuro de vuestros hijos y ahora pretendeis que cuiden de vosotros.
> 
> Lo siento pero las consecuencias afectan a TODOS, y los vejestorios no vais a ser una excepción, de hecho disfruto viendo como estáis acojonados porque la habéis cagado, que antes bien que os reíais cuando las víctimas eran solo los jóvenes eh
> 
> ...



*BRVTAL*







Noo eesssssssss mih pro-ble-ma

¿CÓMO LOVAÍS HACER?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (26 Jul 2022)

PA\BE dijo:


> Conversación de ayer con mi suegro (70a):
> 
> Suegro-¿Todavía fumas?
> Pabe- Si.
> ...



Tu suegra es una hija de puta. Sin acritud.
Y si llego a ser yo tu suegro le doy una hostia que la dejo bailando.

Bueno, va, igual me he pasado un poco...

Pero sí le diría...lo otro, contigo, no, pero me voy de putas cada vez que me da la gana. De hecho, me voy a ir de puras ahora. 

Y te levantas y te vas. 

Ese tipo de humillaciones públicas a un hombre ni se le pasarían por la cabeza. ¿Tú te imaginas a tu suegro burlándose de que su mujer ya no tiene las tetas que tenía de jocen porque le han tenido que hacer una masectomía? Joder, es que normalizamos el maltrato y el abuso psicológico en pareja y familia. Yo no paso ni media, me parece absolutamente inaceptable. Pobre tu suegro, de verdad. Pobre hombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que no es inevitable, en absoluto





Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tu suegra es una hija de puta. Sin acritud.
> Y si llego a ser yo tu suegro le doy una hostia que la dejo bailando.
> 
> Bueno, va, igual me he pasado un poco...
> ...



Pues va siendo hora de revolverse y no pasar ni una a las mujeres. Debería haberle dicho: "contigo no porque me das asco, pero me voy ahora a zumbarme a una de 20 por 100 euritos".


----------



## P$0€ (26 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Todo el mundo quiere llegar a viejo
> 
> 
> Pero nadie quiere serlo



No amigo. No quieren morirse nunca y tampoco perder la juventud.


----------



## gilmour38 (27 Jul 2022)

Depende como llegues a la vejez, hay gente que llega bastante bien y otros llegan peor que una bicicleta pinchada.


----------



## un reich de 1000 años (27 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



KAKUNADOS?


----------



## PA\BE (27 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tu suegra es una hija de puta. Sin acritud.
> Y si llego a ser yo tu suegro le doy una hostia que la dejo bailando.



Alguien dijo una vez: _“Enfermedad, vejez, muerte: tres grandes humillaciones para el hombre.”_
Quizás olvidó incluir también a la mujer.

Mi suegra, efectivamente, es un mal bicho.
Es curioso que encaja perfectamente en la definición de "tradicional", tan admirada aquí por motivos objetivos, lo que me lleva advertirles que no sea exclusivamente ese el criterio que les lleve a poner una mujer a su lado. 

Pero, ¿sabe qué? - Mi suegro no es mejor que ella.
Alberga la maldad del pusilánime.



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Las mujeres son crueles a todas las edades.



Otro ejemplo, este relatado por un conocido.
El caso de un hombre fuerte, autoritario, que siempre llevó a la familia recta bajo su mandato.

Sufrió un ictus, que lo postergó casi vegetal en una silla de ruedas.
Allí lo tenían, apartado en un rincón, mientras su mujer e hijas celebraban alegremente una fiesta.

Una de ellas se acercó un momento, al escucharlo balbucear unas palabras.
Dijo:

-"¿Qué has hecho, papá? ¿Otra vez? ¡Te has hecho pipí encima! ¡Pareces un niño pequeño! 
Ay... ¡cuanta paciencia se tiene que tener contigo!".

Dice mi amigo que miró a los ojos de ese cuerpo impedido, y que detrás de sus pupilas apagadas, creyó ver allí al hombre sufrir.
Nunca he entendido por qué tememos tanto a la muerte.


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Jul 2022)

Te recuerdo que a los 62 todavía tienes que trabajar cinco años y algunos, más.


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Jul 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> yo lo que veo muchas veces, es que las personas con 80 quieren seguir viviendo como si tuvieran 40. Y no se preparan nada. Ya no decimos nada a nivvel fisico o genetico, sino simplemente que con 80 años no estas para gestionar 5 casas, estar de vacaciones 3 meses recorriendote la peninsula con el coche, ir a la playa y a hacer la compra cargando 30 kilos en leche..No hacerte ni una radiografia o analises, etc etc
> 
> 
> Con 80 años si llegamos, y tengo 3 en la familia con esa edad y mas que estan perfectos y se valen, pero no han pensado mucho como querian vivir cuando no tenian a nadie al lado para llevarles el coche, y de un dia para otro se han encontrado con el lio de como gestionar casas a 500 km cuando not engo coche, o que hago en madrid con la ola de calor sino puedo salir a la casa de la sierra porque tardo 90 min en ir y alli esta todo sucio y no tengo internet ni se opedir para que me lleven los pedidos alli...
> ...



Es triste el poco respeto que se inculca hoy en día a los jóvenes por la lectura. Los beneficios del hábito de leer son infinitos, hasta el punto de que dificilmente se puede considerar un hombre completo al que no tiene esa costumbre. La lectura es consuelo en todas las edades de la vida y sirve para superar con entereza las peores circunstancias. Un lector nunca está solo, siempre está en compañía de los mejores hombres, en conversación con los difuntos y escuchando con sus ojos a los muertos. Para el lector, cualquier tiempo muerto es esperado con avidez pues servirá para disminuir la infinita lista de lo que tiene pendiente por leer y que jamás completará.

Cuando hablo de lectura me refiero, por supuesto, a los libros reconocidos como clásicos o que lo van a llegar a ser, a los más grandes. ¿Para qué leer morralla cuando jamás te dará tiempo a leer todo lo imprescindible?. Es sabido que nunca se editaron tantos libros y nunca se leyó tanto como ahora. Sin embargo, el 99,9 % es basura que no durará más de tres años sin que se olvide. Como ejemplo están los libros escritos y leídos con avidez por y para mujeres, de lo que se jactan por cierto, con una cortedad intelectual que asusta por lo vacío. Son estos los que llenan todos los escaparates de las principales cadenas de librerías comerciales.


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Entiendes mal lo que es vacaciones. Si vacaciones es ir a un hotel o viaje, pues son relativamente nuevas. Si vacaciones es descansar uno o más días en familia,comiendo y bebiendo son anteriores a la revolución industrial que las paro .
> 
> En el campo los domingos eran sagrados y muchos partían el sábado para ir a la casa de X/ la playa / el río y todos los domingos eran una fiesta, cada uno traía sus bebidas, alcoholes , embutidos, fruta...
> 
> Salían más de 50 veces al año



En el campo, para los que tenían animales, que eran casi todos al menos en el norte, los domingos no existían. Las vacas comen todos los días y los cerdos son muy sibaritas.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Ago 2022)

PA\BE dijo:


> No es el caso.
> Queda feo decirlo pero tiene unas buenas tetas, como la hija.
> El rostro del hombre fue todo un poema.
> Agachó la cabeza y no dijo nada.
> ...



Si le pusieran una de veinte ya veríamos.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Tú a lo que te refieres no es a la vejez sino a la enfermedad.
> Yo tengo 65 años hago ejercicio físico moderadamente, estoy en mi peso ideal, tengo una mujer de 43 que está de buen ver y follamos. Hace tiempo dejé el tabaco y bebo moderadamente.
> Tengo muchas cosas que hacer, el día no me dá para más.
> La vejez es una jodienda vas perdiendo facultades poco a poco y hay que adaptarse a lo que tienes, pero tú estás hablando de enfermos.



No hay jóvenes y viejos. Hay sanos y enfermos.

Laín Entralgo.


----------



## Lechuga verde (1 Ago 2022)

Es el ciclo de la vida, no se porquela gente busca un sentido


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo no veo la vejez como un drama para nada. No tiene por que serlo.
> 
> Esta claro que hay un componente de genetica y un componente de buena o mala suerte contra el que no se puede hacer nada, pero quitando eso de la ecuacion ("al que le toca, le toca...") la vejez puede ser un periodo cojonudisimo de serenidad, de felicidad y de bienestar. Hay que currarselo, eso si. El gimnasio es importante; levantar hierros y hacer aerobicos tres o cuatro veces a la semana. Controlar el estres y el mal humor, comer bien (saber cocinar), rodearte de tu gente (la importancia de la familia y de los hijos), tener inquietudes intelectuales y espirituales. Ir lo justo al medico, tomar solo los medicamentos imprescindibles.
> 
> Se puede llegar a viejo y seguir leyendo, seguir yendo a museos, seguir disfrutando de la musica y del cine, seguir disfrutando de tu equipo favorito, seguir hablando con tu gente, seguir cuidando de ellos y dejarte cuidar por ellos. Yo tengo ahora 44 y la verdad es que no creo que alguien de 74, estando bien, tenga necesariamente menor calidad de vida de la que tengo yo. Me da la impresion que mucha gente joven piensa que la vida se acaba a los 30 o algo...la vida sigue, cojones, y uno puede (y, si me apurais, debe) seguir reinventandose todos los dias, a los 30, a los 40, a los 50 y a los 90. Siempre hay cosas que aprender, descubrir y disfrutar. Vivid y no os preocupeis tanto.



He trabajado toda la vida con viejos y vivo rodeado de ellos.

Solo he conocido uno así.

Los demás, o les falta inteligencia, o les falta salud. A la mayoría las dos cosas.


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Ago 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Hay mucha gente que es incapaz de estar solo, a eso añadido ser viejo, tener achaques y alguna enfermedad. Es raro el que se muere tranquilamente en su casa durmiendo plácidamente
> 
> Lo normal es que sufras algún ataque al corazón, alguna caída o algo peor. No es que te quedes muerto en dos minutos.
> 
> ...



En Suecia hay brigadas encargadas de desalojar pisos con viejos que murieron solos y no dan abasto.


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Ago 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Lo suyo sería crear miniciudades de esas de vacaciones donde meter a los ancianos y que salgan ellos a la calle, entren, compren sus cosas.... Que sigan valiéndose por sí mismos.
> 
> O rehabilitar los pueblos y ponerlos ahí a vivir.
> Ycrear puestos de trabajo .
> ...



Si andan y están medio bien no van a esos sitios.


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> yo lo que veo muchas veces, es que las personas con 80 quieren seguir viviendo como si tuvieran 40. Y no se preparan nada. Ya no decimos nada a nivvel fisico o genetico, sino simplemente que con 80 años no estas para gestionar 5 casas, estar de vacaciones 3 meses recorriendote la peninsula con el coche, ir a la playa y a hacer la compra cargando 30 kilos en leche..No hacerte ni una radiografia o analises, etc etc
> 
> 
> Con 80 años si llegamos, y tengo 3 en la familia con esa edad y mas que estan perfectos y se valen, pero no han pensado mucho como querian vivir cuando no tenian a nadie al lado para llevarles el coche, y de un dia para otro se han encontrado con el lio de como gestionar casas a 500 km cuando not engo coche, o que hago en madrid con la ola de calor sino puedo salir a la casa de la sierra porque tardo 90 min en ir y alli esta todo sucio y no tengo internet ni se opedir para que me lleven los pedidos alli...
> ...



Nadie prepara nada. Peor todavía: se lo tienes que preparar tú todo y no hacen más que poner inconvenientes por todo y crear conflictos absurdos, porque ninguno acepta la vejez y quieren seguir haciendo lo mismo que cuando eran jóvenes y mandando y dirigiendo todo.

En cuanto al carácter, a los que fueron malos bichos les empeora diez veces y a los buenos también les empeora diez veces, pero como eran buenos, no se les nota tanto.

Eso si no se demencian, que entonces es el infierno en la tierra y al cuidador se le ha acabado la vida. Cada día es peor que el anterior y encima es una lucha inútil y sin esperanza. Si además tu familia pasa y no te ayudan nada y estás solo, pégate un tiro mal y quédate tetrapléjico, que lo pasarás mejor

Además, un joven vigoroso y sano de 50 años, le entra un cáncer y se muere en tres meses, como le pasó a un amigo hace poco y los que padecen deterioro mental parece que están protegidos de todo. Pueden estar decenas de años así.

Ya digo que he trabajado profesionalmente con viejos. Y ahora cuido a una. No sabéis bien lo que hay.


----------



## daesrd (31 Ago 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Todo el mundo quiere llegar a viejo
> 
> 
> Pero nadie quiere serlo



Es inevitable, por eso no es tan malo. Todo depende de cómo lo lleves física y mentalmente.


----------



## daesrd (31 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Sobretodo si viviste a base de harinas, los achaques van a ser BRVTALES.



Ya te digo yo que no. Que depende de los genes. Mientras no estés desnutrido, y comas un mínimo de variedad, puedes comer un par de piezas de pan diarias sin problemas. Eso sí, como tengas malos genes, caput comas lo que comas


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Ago 2022)

EL PeRRo. dijo:


> Pues si amigo, pues si
> 
> Mirate a que edad murieron personajes historicos como el duque de alba etc...
> 
> ...



Los antiguos (griegos y romanos) dejaron escrito que la juventud va de los 20 a los 60 años. Otro que andaba soltando ostias a los 60 fue García de Paredes. De hecho se mató a esa edad al hacer una demostración a un niño porque se cayó del caballo y se reventó.

Lo de tomar a la gente menor de 60 años por vieja es propaganda del NWO, que ha ensalzado ridículamente la juventud, y una gran parte de foreros, como borregazos que son, se lo han tragado a pies juntlilas.

*Sobre los avances de la medicina*, cuidado. Una cosa son los privilegiados, como el duque De Alba, o el de Wellington, el que sacudió a Napoleón, del cual llegó a haber daguerrotipos de tanto que vivió (están en internet), y otra cosa la gente de a pie. Los avances de la medicina lo que han hecho es reducir la distancia entre ricos y pobres. Y ojo, que no llamo medicina a cuando entras terminal en un hospital y te mantienen con vida, sino a la gran cantidad de información que hay disponible para prevenir y no curar (más los avances en cirugía y otros). Si no eres imbécil y te formas un poquito, puedes llegar a entender lo suficiente de medicina como para cuidarte muy bien.

Antes, los ricos podían vivir 60 o 70 años, y algunos 80 (algún faraón aislado, 90). Ahora algunos ricos llegan a 100, pero mucha gente normal también.


----------



## _______ (31 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Los antiguos (griegos y romanos) dejaron escrito que la juventud va de los 20 a los 60 años. Otro que andaba soltando ostias a los 60 fue García de Paredes. De hecho se mató al hacer una demostración a un niño porque se cayó del caballo y se reventó.
> 
> Lo de tomar a la gente menor de 60 años por vieja es propaganda del NWO, que ha ensalzado ridículamente la juventud, y una gran parte de foreros, como borregazos que son, se lo han tragado a pies juntlilas.



Llamar joven a un viejo de 45-50 con arrugas


----------



## spica (31 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Nadie prepara nada. Peor todavía, se lo tienes que preparar tú todo y no hacen más que poner inconvenientes por todo y crear conflictos absurdos, porque ninguno acepta la vejez y quieren seguir haciendo lo mismo que cuando eran jóvenes y mandando y dirigiendo todo.
> 
> En cuanto al carácter, a los que fueron malos bichos les empeora diez veces y a los buenos también les empeora diez veces, pero como eran buenos, no se les nota tanto.
> 
> ...




Vamos que los viejos no son esos seres de luz, todo bondad y sabiduria, que nos venden en la tele.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Ago 2022)

Es lo de siempre, intensidad vs duración. Si algo es intenso, dura poco, y viceversa. Es mejor tener una vida intensa e interesante cuando la juventud acompaña, y no llegar a los 75, que tener una vida anodina y llegar a los 100.


----------



## Pizzitola (31 Ago 2022)

Mi abuelo vivió hasta los 98 años y desayunaba pan, comía pan antes, durante y después de las comidas, eso si siempre fue Delgado y le gustaba cuidarse bicicleta hasta q pudo y caminar todos los días unas buenas kilometradas, no tomaba medicamentos nunca ni comida procesada


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (31 Ago 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



¿Las sugard babys?


----------



## bladu (31 Ago 2022)

Lo que no entiendo yo es como hay viejos comonsoros y kissinguer o rockfeler que con casi 100 años siguen teniendo capacidad intelectual para estar conspirando.

No se yo creo que debe ser algún pacto con el diablo o casa aperecida. Porque sino no me lo explico


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Ago 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Llamar joven a un viejo de 45-50 con arrugas



Está claro que los romanos que crearon el Imperio y los griegos de la Edad de Oro eran unos majaderos, sí.


----------



## zen087 (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que aprender de nadie no, no hace falta...es RECORDAR de nosotros mismos.



Id a favor de la vida. Acostumbraos al cambio, al aprendizaje, a la evolución (disfrutad de ella). Y todo irá bien.
Cuanto más intentéis retener y mantener (ideas, emociones, pensamientos, personas, apariencia) más os bloqueáis y somatizáis. Improvisad, cambiad. Tomad consciencia, ampliad perspectivas, cuestionad creencias, desapegaos, *perded el* *miedo a perder X* y veréis más claro lo que es sano y lo que no. 

Encontrad las respuestas por vosotros mismos, de poco sirve que os lo cuenten. Poned en práctica Hoy y cada Día.

Ánimo, que hay cantidaaddd enorme de cosas con las que se disfruta y te preparas para las ostias que te da la vida (que no deja de ser el fin último, y de las que más aprendes *y te encaminan a los mejores éxitos)*


----------



## ueee3 (31 Ago 2022)

La vejez es una putada.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Ago 2022)

zen087 dijo:


> Id a favor de la vida. Acostumbraos al cambio, al aprendizaje, a la evolución (disfrutad de ella). Y todo irá bien.
> Cuanto más intentéis retener y mantener (ideas, emociones, pensamientos, personas, apariencia) más os bloqueáis y somatizáis. Improvisad, cambiad. Tomad consciencia, ampliad perspectivas, cuestionad creencias, desapegaos, *perded el* *miedo a perder X* y veréis más claro lo que es sano y lo que no.
> 
> Encontrad las respuestas por vosotros mismos, de poco sirve que os lo cuenten. Poned en práctica Hoy y cada Día.
> ...



Me has dado el zank mal, quería decir todo lo contrario de lo que me respondes. Cuando digo "nosotros", no me refiero a la experiencia individual, me refiero a la experiencia de tus antepasados, de los ancianos de tu familia o de los que te rodean en el ámbito cotidiano. La experiencia de una persona menor de 30 no vale para nada en algunas cosas, hay cosas que solo se ven después de cuatro, cinco, o seis décadas en este apestoso planeta plagado de niños idiotas adanistas que creen estar cambiando lo que no se debe cambiar.


----------



## zen087 (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Me has dado el zank mal, quería decir todo lo contrario de lo que me respondes. Cuando digo "nosotros", no me refiero a la experiencia individual, me refiero a la experiencia de tus antepasados, de los ancianos de tu familia o de los que te rodean en el ámbito cotidiano. La experiencia de una persona menor de 30 no vale para nada en algunas cosas, hay cosas que solo se ven después de cuatro, cinco, o seis décadas en este apestoso planeta plagado de niños idiotas adanistas que creen estar cambiando lo que no se debe cambiar.



Venía a complementar lo que decías, que ahora has explicado más. En una vida no da tiempo a aprender prácticamente nada. Cuanto más estable estés dentro, antes aprendes y aprovechas de los errores, aciertos, pasiones, vivencias ajenas que comentas. Vive todas las vidas que puedas. Pero primero tienes que estar libre de tu prisión mental. Esos "idiotas" están atrapados desde la infancia. Si vieran más allá, pegaban un cambio interesante.

Sigue valiendo ese Thanks


----------



## Fenris (31 Ago 2022)

Ser viejo es una mierda pero como no nos queremos morir, lo alargamos mas de la cuenta. Lo normal seria morir como perros cuando empezáramos a sentirnos mal. Así ha sido hasta que llego el progreso y ahora tenemos gente de 90 años que no vale ni para dar de comer a cocodrilos pero mantenidos a base medicinas y mierdas.

Ahora soy joven así que tengo muy poca comprensión por la gente vieja. Me dan bastante asco realmente y se que cuando sea viejo yo también voy a dar mucho asco. No me dan ternura. Me dan asco.


----------



## gilmour38 (31 Ago 2022)

Hay gente con 70 años que no puede ni limpiarse el culo, la vejez es una mierda


----------



## 917 (31 Ago 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



La alternativa es peor.


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Ago 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo yo es como hay viejos comonsoros y kissinguer o rockfeler que con casi 100 años siguen teniendo capacidad intelectual para estar conspirando.
> 
> No se yo creo que debe ser algún pacto con el diablo o casa aperecida. Porque sino no me lo explico



Es que las élites no se mueren. Lo han descubierto hace siglos y siempre son los mismos reciclados.


----------



## spica (31 Ago 2022)

¿que porcentaje obtienen ese grado de sabiduria para no catalogarlos como imbeciles?


----------



## Makla (1 Sep 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo yo es como hay viejos comonsoros y kissinguer o rockfeler que con casi 100 años siguen teniendo capacidad intelectual para estar conspirando.
> 
> No se yo creo que debe ser algún pacto con el diablo o casa aperecida. Porque sino no me lo explico




Si señor, así es. Con una mala leche que flipas y que no deja vivir a los que les rodean. 
Cuando llegue yo a ese punto, prefiero palmar que dar por culo a mi familia.


----------



## Jean du Moulin (1 Sep 2022)

EL PeRRo. dijo:


> Pues si amigo, pues si
> 
> Mirate a que edad murieron personajes historicos como el duque de alba etc...
> 
> ...



Los personajes históricos, suelen pertenecer al selecto grupo de la gente que comía todos los días y no sufría excesivo desgaste físico debido al trabajo. También gozaban de mejores condiciones higiénicas, no teniendo que vivir hacinados y compartir su morada con animales.

Y con todo eso, si uno hace una pequeña estadística entre reyes, nobles, religiosos, escritores, compositores, etc, de tiempos pasados.....comprobará que que la mayoría de ellos murieron realmente jóvenes para los estándares actuales.


----------



## petalo (1 Sep 2022)

Hay algo que me llama cada vez más la atención y lo he comentado con amigos : desde hace 10 o 20 aaños existe una "prolongación de la decrepitud " , me refiero a que conoces cada vez más gente con la vida complicada por cuidar a sus padres ( que si la madre de menganito tiene demencia , que citranito paga cuidadores porque su padre está en silla de ruedas , que tal pareja se van a llevar a los abuelos a vivir con ellos porque no se valen por si etc, etc ) , antes escuchabas que ha muerto el padre o la madre o el abuelo habiendo estado juntos uno o dos meses antes en una celebración familiar . Y no hablo de "repentinismo" ni de eutanasia sino de como eran las cosas, lo normal es que los viejos enfermasen y se muriesen .


----------



## jabalino (1 Sep 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> ..y decian que en el campose se vive mejor..y una mierda.
> 
> el asfalto manda.



Los cojones. Un abuelito con la cabeza medio bien y ganas de vivir en el pueblo es Dios. Pesca, caza, huertecillo, partida de cartas con sus amigos jubiletas en el bar del pueblo... 

¿DÓNDE HAY QUE FIRMAR?


----------



## inteño (1 Sep 2022)

Es el camino natural: a mí me gustaría parecerme al abuelo que me acompañó en mi niñez. Y es que la alternativa es peor: pocas hay tan vergonzosas como la gente que no sabe envejecer. El típico cincuentón con pendientes, la divirciada con pellejos tatuados... Mucha demigrancia anuncia el futuro.


----------



## Javiser (1 Sep 2022)

No te creas, hay cosas peores, como un gobierno de izquierdas


----------



## arangul (2 Sep 2022)

Hipérbole dijo:


> El problema son los achaques, enfermedades que surgen muy a menudo por no cuidarse bien décadas atrás, y además que suceda estando solos, sin apenas ayuda (la soledad, para mí, es algo grave, puede ser bueno estar a solas a ratos pero no constantemente; y que prácticamente, nadie pregunte por nuestro estado, es muy deprimente).
> 
> Hay otros factores, pero serán menores si nos cuidamos. Hay personas con 80, que dentro de unos límites, están como una pera.



hace poco hemos enterrado uno de la cuadrilla,57 anos,nunca fumo ni probo el alcohol,desde pequeno un forofo de la natacion,cancer y tumor


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Sep 2022)

spica dijo:


> Jajajaja.
> 
> Yaaa, antes todos estos que ahora viven con tratamientos cronicos, con protesis, con cuidadores 24/7, vivian sanotes hasta los 80.
> Lo que hay que leer.



la esperanza de vida a partir de los 60 años, por ejemplo, es casi la misma en los países desarrollados que en el tercer mundo. Una diferencia de unos pocos años.

Al nacer es donde hay una diferencia mucho mayor por lo que ya te han comentado y no quieres entender.

Pues antes era lo mismo, la esperanza de vida a partir de los 15 años o antes era poco menor a la actual, y sí, la gente que disponía de suficiente comida, que es menos de la que disponemos ahora todos los días, tenía mucha mejor salud en todas las edades que los viejos de los últimos 50 a 70 años, dependiendo del país, porque comían menos y mejor y menos carnuza.

La evidencia es muy clara al respecto.

Obviamente descartando accidentes y muertes violentas, que había más en general.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Sep 2022)

arangul dijo:


> hace poco hemos enterrado uno de la cuadrilla,57 anos,nunca fumo ni probo el alcohol,desde pequeno un forofo de la natacion,cancer y tumor



ah, pero pauta completa y dieta SAD, que es la que lleva en realidad la gente.


----------



## aron01 (2 Sep 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> A finales de julio llega siempre el momento en que me hago el petate y me voy a pasar el verano a casa de campo mi tía. Nos juntamos toda la familia paterna, aunque la casa es poco menos que un caserío viejo (cocina americana, salón, baño y 2 dormitorios) nos solemos juntar 12-15 personas cada año, durmiendo muchas veces los jóvenes en el porche, en colchones y a la fresca.
> 
> Bueno, este año está siendo especialmente denigrante ver a mis familiares mayores.
> 
> ...



Buenas historias, incluye que tu madre se divorcia para irse con un negro, que tu tía descubre qué bello es vivir yéndose a la India, que tu padre decide vender todo para pasar sus últimos días en Benidorm, que tú eres un facha cayetano homófobo pero marica reprimido que sale del armario al probar la polla de tu mejor amigo progre borracho en una fiesta de fin de año en París, que la próxima reunión familiar todos descubran la trama y acaben aceptando después de media hora reprimiendo sus creencias y sucediendo inesperadas y fantásticas situaciones Judiolienses. Y el ayuntamiento de Vaterlona, con nuestros impuestos, financiará tu película.


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Sep 2022)

Eso ya lo veremos cuando llegues a viejo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Sep 2022)

¿Es la vejez lo peor que existe? Pues ni sí, ni no... ni todo lo contrario.

Todo dependerá de cómo y en qué estado de salud (física, mental, económica, emocional...) llegues a la vejez.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Sep 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> El problema radica en los impoderables, que no los podemos controlar.
> Ejemplo mi padre. Estaba como una rosa con setenta y muchos, un dia un ictus y acabo sus dias llevando pañales. Yo se con total seguridad que si cuando estaba en forma le pregunto: que te pareceria tener que llevar pañales?, su respuesta seria: mejor muerto.
> Por desgracia paso lo que paso, perdio su autonomia y su capacidad de decision, la cual paso a sus hijos que, por supuesto, decidimos prolongar su vida al maximo, cuando quizas eso no hubiera sido lo que el hubiese querido llegados a ese punto.
> La vida puede ser muy hijaputa.



De no haber tenido hijos, le hubiese dado el ictus igualmente, en casa estando solo, y ahora no llevaría pañales si no que estaría muerto.

No hay mal que por bien no venga ni bien que por mal no venga.


----------



## Agosto (8 Sep 2022)

Un viejo es un niño preguntándose como coño he llagado hasta aquí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Sep 2022)

Agosto dijo:


> Un viejo es un niño preguntándose como coño he llagado hasta aquí.



Pues sí. Pasa todo muy rápido. Eres un niño y de repente te miras al espejo y ves a un viejo. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Abrojo (8 Sep 2022)

Es el precio a pagar por haber vivido


----------

